# Natasha



## natani

_~BBW, Stuffing, ~SWG _- A woman discovers an unexpected pleasure in gorging herself.

*[Note:* I've had this idea bouncing around for a while, and wrote it up a while ago. Except I've continually freaked out about posting it. I had some inspiration recently, and rewrote the first chapter today.
So I decided that I might as well post it while I still have the courage to do so.

Or maybe that's sleep deprivation talking, not courage. I'm not too sure.]

*Natasha​by Natani​*

*Chapter One*

“Oof” and “thud” were the first sounds that broke the 3 week silence in Natasha’s apartment, marking her return from a tour of Japan with her close friends; the last trip the group of five would take together for years, with them all splitting up to go to separate universities scattered through the US, Canada and the UK.

Having dropped her backpack, Natasha collapsed onto the bean bag chair on the living room, and let out a sigh. 

“Thank goodness I’m home,” she told the ceiling, “Never travelling budget again. Too many freaking transfers.” 

Leaning back in the chair, she took a few minutes to catch her breath, having climbed 10 flights of stairs with the lift in her apartment out of order (again).

Her stomach broke the silence with a rumble, and Natasha realized with a start that it was already 7pm. 

“Damn… the timezone differences really screwed me up. Guess that means I should have dinner and unpack. Now, just a question of what to get…”

Natasha knew that she didn’t have anything fresh &#8211; she had made sure to empty her fridge of anything that would go bad in the 3 weeks that she was away &#8211; but she didn’t have the energy or inclination to prepare anything from a box or a can.

Forgetting the fact that the first thing she did once she left her friends was to go to the nearest McDonalds and order a Big Mac meal, rejoicing in the taste of hamburger and fries after 3 weeks of Japanese food, she started to consider her options. 

“_I suppose I could get pizza,_” she thought. _“Don’t want Chinese, or pasta. Rice and noodles were the staple over there. And cheese on bread and tomato sauce sounds heavenly right now.”_

She paused, thinking about one final thing. _“And it’s not like it’ll affect my diet.”_ 

Natasha hooked her thumbs through the belt loops on her jeans and pulled, looking at the gap between her jeans and her pelvis._ “I’m quite sure I lost a fair bit of weight with all the walking, so it should be fine.”_ 

Natasha pulled her carry-on bag over to the bean-bag chair, and extracted her laptop from the mass of cables and photography equipment inside. Pressing the power button, she cursed as the power light flashed red, and she turned back to her bag and started digging through cables. 

Mumbles could be heard over the rustling sounds coming from her bag. 

“Damn stupid plane. And airline. 'In seat power' in their advertisements was a frickin lie. Even the old planes in Japan had sockets in each seat. Last time I’m flying United.” 

There was a pause, and then a groan of exasperation. 

“You know what? Screw this.” Natasha pulled her camera out of the bag, and proceeded to upend it, watching as the clutter of international travel cascaded onto her living room floor. 

“Nope, camera charger cable, card reader cable, boarding pass, passport, another boarding pass, card reader… it’s the biggest cable I took, so where the hell is it? I couldn’t have left it behind, could &#8211;“

Her panic was aborted as her charger fell out of the bag and landed on the floor with a clunk. Natasha was still muttering angrily as she stalked over to a nearby socket and thrust the plug in, watching as across the room, her laptop’s power light lit up a familiar blue. 

“At least that’s still working,” she said as she walked back to her seat.

Sitting back down, she sorted through the contents of her bag as her laptop went through its start-up sequence in the background. 

“That’s… 1, 2, 3 and 4 boarding passes. Put that aside for my scrapbook. And my passport should go into the safe, so I’ll do that after dinner. Now, water bottle I can recycle, don’t need it anymore.” The pile was slowly whittled down until she was interrupted by the sound of Windows starting up.

Pulling the laptop towards her, Natasha soon logged onto a local pizza place’s website to place her order. “Now… what sounds good? Wouldn’t mind pepperoni, but the meat special’s looking good too… didn’t have much beef over there. Eh, meat special’s got pepperoni, might as well get that.”

Making her choice, she moved onto the next page. “Size… hrm. I really should get the small, but I’m hungry, and I’ve lost weight, so I’ll get medium.” 

She clicked on it, and was greeted with a pop-up appearing. “Ooh. They’re having a special on large pizzas? Only 3 dollars more?” Natasha looked around the room, despite the fact that she lived alone. “Oh, why not. It’ll be my sinful secret… pizza for dinner, then breakfast and lunch.”

Giggling at the rush of guilty pleasure that surged through her body as her self-control was dented, Natasha then proceeded to pay. “30 minutes till it arrives. Perfect. I can download something to watch while I unpack.” 

Placing her laptop on the floor, Natasha levered herself out of the chair, and proceeded to drag her big backpack into her bedroom.

---

42 minutes later, Andrew walking along the corridor outside Natasha’s apartment, matching the number on the pizza delivery order to the apartment numbers. 

“1004, 1005, ah, here we are, 1006! I hope they don’t complain about being late, I could really use the cash for being the best delivery guy this month.” He pressed the door bell with his left hand, his other being occupied with balancing two pizza boxes.

He heard someone inside shout “Coming”, and took a step back as the locks were turned. Andrew started to rattle off an apology for being late, only for his brain to suddenly stop working as he got a good look at the figure in the doorway. He never expected it, but standing there was an incredibly beautiful woman in nothing but a faded black bikini. 

_“Oh, wow. Awesome face, wonderful legs, breasts are on the small side and she’s looking a bit bony, but damn… the overall package is wonderful,”_ crossed his mind before his rational mind asserted itself, though only to produce an “Errm…”

Andrew blinked and took a moment, realizing that he was probably starting to blush. He forced himself to look at the bill for her name. “Er… yeah, Natasha, right?”

By this time, the woman had realized something was wrong, and it took her only a moment before she looked down at herself and started blushing, then hunched her shoulders forward and crossed her arms over her chest.

Andrew continued after seeing her nod, though his attention was increasingly on her chest, where her crossed arms were forcing her breasts up, giving the impression that her boobs were actually bigger. “Yeah… sorry I’m late. The address I got said 106, not 1006. Anyway, your pizzas.”

The woman &#8211; _Natasha!_, he corrected himself &#8211; looked quizzically at him. “I only ordered 1 pizza though. Where did the second one come from?!”

“Er… you ordered online didn’t you?” Andrew tore his gaze away from her to look at the order slip. “This says you did. And here we go… You paid for 1 Meat Lovers, and we got a promotion right now on it where you buy one, and get one free, so the system automatically added it on for you.”

Passing the pizzas to her, Andrew was almost sorry that she had to move her arms to take the pizzas, but rejoiced that he was able to get a bit closer to show her the bill. Holding it up in front of Natasha, he pointed at the relevant line items. “So don’t worry, you didn’t get charged for 2,” he finished off, tapping the order total at the bottom of the slip.

“Oh, that explains it then. I only checked the price at the end, not the number of pizzas. Well, thanks,” Natasha broke off to look for a name tag somewhere. “…Andrew.” 

“Pleasure’s all mine.” 

“Well, have a good day,” she said, and she backed into the apartment and relocked the door. “It’s already been an awesome one,” Andrew said to the door, grinning widely.

He paused a moment, folding up the receipt and slipping it into his pocket. “Better remember this address… And hopefully she orders more pizza soon.” 

He whistled as he walked off, periodically stopping to smooth down the front of his pants.

---

Natasha walked into the living room, blushing wildly. _“Oh man… I’m so embarrassed! I can’t believe I forgot to put a shirt and shorts on! What made me think about doing body measurements in the time I had left! And in my old bikini?!”_

She walked into the kitchen and filled up a pitcher of water, her face still a bright red. 

“At least his reaction was amusing,” she said while shaking her head. “And come to think of it, better record the measurements I did have… weight was 130 pounds, waist was 26 inches and thighs were 22, right?”

Walking back into the living room, she hooked up her laptop to the TV, and wondered what to do about the pizzas. “I suppose I could just eat both. Pizza for 2 days shouldn’t be so bad… I’ve had nothing like it for weeks, and the airplane food was pretty crappy, so this should fill me up tonight.”

Sitting down, she pulled the pizza boxes over to her as she started watching the NCIS episodes she had missed while she was away. Opening the box, the odor of freshly cooked bread, tomato sauce, meat and cheese hit her, and she breathed in deeply. 

“At least it smells good,” she said, as she placed two pieces on her plate, and relaxed into the chair, enjoying the show as the sun set through the windows next to her.

She paced herself, finishing the two slices in 15 minutes before going for another two. As the show continued though, Natasha was slowly lulled into a waking sleep, the relaxed setting calming her down, and the jet lag exerting its effects. Natasha sat in front of the TV, working her way through the pizza on her plate almost unconsciously. Having finished the latest two pieces, she grabbed another two on automatic, again working her way through them. 

Her shows continued in the background, with her laptop automatically switching over to the next episode when the first one finished. With no outside stimuli, Natasha continued eating unabated. Her stomach was almost full, yet the signals weren’t strong enough to jolt Natasha out of her half-sleep state. And so, the last quarter of the pizza soon joined the other three quarters in her stomach, and a bulge slowly became visible, pushing down the bikini bottoms ever so slightly, poking out towards the ceiling.

Running out of pizza in one box, Natasha stirred slightly, not thinking of anything beyond “other box has pizza”, and so she started on the second box. As her stomach got packed with pizza, the bulge expanded and grew ever larger. Her chest and bikini top were littered with fallen crumbs, and spattered with oil and drips of sauce; and her mouth had an oily sheen to it, with light from the TV glinting off the cheese oil in the darkness of the room.

Natasha had worked her way through half the second pizza and was starting on the rest when the tightness of her stomach slowly registered. She instinctively rubbed it with her hand, smearing grease and sauce across it, and she let out a small sigh as the contents of her stomach shifted, and the tension abated slightly. 

The seventh quarter of pizza quickly found a new home, and Natasha was about to start on the final quarter of pizza when her NCIS episode had a bomb go off in it. The noise combined with her discomfort was finally enough to jolt Natasha awake, and she sat up abruptly, dropping her latest slice of pizza. Natasha lunged forward to grab it before it landed on her chair, then winced in pain as her stomach made its displeasure at the sudden movement and compression known.

Natasha looked down in amazement at the shiny dome jutting out in her lap. _“Oh wow. Just how much did I eat?!”_ 

She looked at the open box next to her before realizing the other box was also open, and more disturbingly, empty.

_“Only 3 quarters? But that… Oh, #$$!!.”_ You could hear a pin drop as her tired mind put the pieces together. “I just ate an ENTIRE pizza AND had ANOTHER three quarters!? OH Crap!”

Natasha stood up and raced to her bathroom, where she flipped on the lights and inspected herself in the mirror. Poking and prodding the new growth, she stared at her reflection.

Her belly was clearly stuffed. It was bulging out a good four to five inches, and the skin was shiny red, stretched taut over a densely packed dome. Natasha slowly brushed the crumbs off her chest and bikini, and turned to look at her profile in the mirror. 

“I’m such a pig!” she wailed, trying to suck her new belly in and failing. She resorted to pulling her bikini bottoms up to try and cover the bulge, but they just slid right back down. Natasha walked back into her bedroom, distantly noticing how each step caused a rush of heat to surge through her.

Picking up her discarded jeans from the bedroom floor, she pulled them on, and struggled to button them. Finally succeeding, she sighed, and then started laughing. “So much for not ruining my diet. I think I caught back up with that one meal.” 

Natasha picked herself up off the bed, where she had lain to button her jeans, and moved back to the living room to pack up the remains of her dinner.

However, this time she noticed the heat that came with each step, and slowed her strides down to feel it better. 

_“Why am I feeling this way?”_ was the main thing on Natasha’s mind as she cleared the living room, throwing the plate in the sink, the two remaining slices of pizza in the fridge and recycling the empty boxes. 

_“Why do I feel horny? It couldn’t be the food… Or could it?”_ Stepping into the shower, Natasha explored her body in more detail.

She didn’t find many answers to her questions, but she did realize one thing.

“I probably need to do this again.”

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb

i like so far, more please


----------



## runningsoft

well done!


----------



## natani

*Chapter Two*

A week later, between hitting the books (_Crap! I can’t remember my math formulas *and* I’m doing engineering! Gotta revise!_) and doing the normal upkeep that comes with having an apartment, Natasha was doing some research. 

Remembering the feel of her belly bulging, the slightly erotic tingle that went through her as her belly cut into the waistband of her jeans, and the results of her self-exploration in her shower, she was looking into finding non-permanent ways to get that bulge back. 

“I will admit I quite liked it… but I see larger people all huffing and puffing while walking. I don’t want that. I like my weekend hiking. Come to think of it, the picnics as well. Don’t want to get so big as to prevent me from doing what I want.”

With that in mind, she started her research. The path her research took was fairly predictable &#8211; she simply started off at Google. “_Let’s see. Large belly… bloat, I suppose. There are results, and, even better Youtube videos…_” 

It was just as well that she didn’t have anyone over, because she was unknowingly voicing her thoughts as she clicked through her search results. “_Well, inflation seems interesting, and it sounds possible. I’ll take a look at that and… ok, no. I definitely do not want to stick tubes into myself. That’s going a bit too far and would also freak me out._

“_There’s bloating with liquids too… though it’s surprising that almost of them all say to use water. I vaguely remember getting water poisoning once. Wasn’t fun. Even the two panadol didn’t help with the headache. Maybe a different liquid?_

“_The idea of rice expanding is interesting, but I don’t think it’ll actually do anything. Would likely have marginal results at best. I can’t imagine the kernels expanding in my stomach. I think that need boiling water, which I certainly don’t have. The bread one is a possibility though. It should expand when absorbing stuff, so maybe juice and bread? _

“_Huh. This looks interesting. Mentos and… Coke? So like the coke fountain experiment, except in my stomach._”

Leaning back in her chair, she clasped her hands over her belly as she pondered the new information out loud.

“Well, the coke and mentos one seems the most viable. I know it’ll definitely work with the gas produced. Though I don’t know the extent of the reaction, so I should look around though. If I limit the quantities involved, it should be ok, especially where it’s only gas, and that’s easily compressed, so nothing can really go wrong. I’d definitely prefer that over the whole tube thing up my ass... Some people might be fine doing it, but the thought of shoving something in there is just... ick.

“And as a benefit, the coke method should be cheaper than the large quantities of juice or Gatorade one. And I think I saw a special in the newspaper on Coke Light this weekend. At this point, why not, I guess.”

Having made up her mind, she added “Mint Mentos” and “Coke Light” to her shopping list, before heading out to the supermarket to get her groceries for the next week.

When she got home, she couldn’t help but feel a tingle of anticipation at what she was planning. Her first time was accidental, but had triggered something in her. Now, about to intentionally get larger, Natasha left the mentos and coke on her bathroom counter before putting away the new groceries in the kitchen, all the while wondering about how large she could get and what it would feel like.

“I wonder if there’ll be the same pressure. That was part of it, I think. Heightened the intensity of what I was feeling. And the sensations too.”

Rescuing the package of pasta from the freezer where she had just put it, Natasha realized that in her distracted state of mind, she wasn’t doing much good. Looking at the remaining bag of groceries, she quickly determined that none of the food required refrigeration, and decided to go ahead and start the expansion that she had been eagerly anticipating.

Flicking the light switch as she entered the bathroom, she looked at what she had placed on the countertop. The silver emblazoned bottle of Coke Light stood out from the various bottles of mouthwash, lotions and soap, and the thick blue tube of Mentos looked out of place next to her toothbrush. Deciding to drink straight from the bottle of Coke, to cut down on the amount of precious compressed gas would fizz away when poured into a glass, Natasha reached out, grasped the bottle by the stem, took a deep breath to steady her nerves, and twisted the lid.

_Fzzt!_

The sound of the gas escaping took on a dramatic and amplified quality as it echoed in the enclosed bathroom. Taking off her shirt, she turned sideways and looked at her profile in the mirror above the sink. She noted how her belly was mostly flat, except for a slight bulge of flesh hanging over the top of her jeans (“_That wasn’t there before, was it?_”); before turning back to face the mirror. 

Raising the bottle of Coke to her lips, she checked her reflection in the mirror, planning to watch the expected growth as it happened. She realized that the bottle would block her view of her stomach in the mirror when she drank from the bottle. Pondering for a moment, she turned sideways, glanced to the mirror to verify that she could see herself, and started guzzling the Coke.

At first, she couldn’t see any change in her belly. Wrinkling her nose at the artificially sweet taste of the Coke, she stopped, waiting a few beats before popping the first candy into her mouth. Swallowing it with a sip of water, she had to only wait a few moments before her stomach abruptly felt tighter. She blinked, wondering if her belly really had shuddered slightly before expanding just a bit, or it was just her imagination.

Setting the bottle of Coke back down, she took some time to inspect the new growth, turning around and staring at it in the mirror from various angles. After poking and prodding it for a minute or two, she picked up the bottle of Coke, and drained half the bottle. With her unoccupied hand pressed against her belly, Natasha swore she could feel it expanding even without having another Mentos candy, as the fizzy gas in the Coke bubbled into existence inside her stomach.

Deciding to experiment, she popped two candies in her mouth, and washed them down with another mouthful of water. She was fairly sure that her belly had bulged out slightly further, and fought against the increasing need to burp. Knowing that the urge was a result of the gas currently bloating her belly, Natasha held it in, clenching her mouth shut. Looking at her belly in the mirror again, she knew it looked bigger. Playing with the roundness of it, she wondered just how much bigger. 

“Damn.” Her voice echoed in the small bathroom. “I should have recorded it so I could see just how much I changed.” 

Eying the remaining half bottle of Coke, she decided to pause and get her camera and record the rest of the bloat. As she was getting them from her room, a certain piece of clothing caught her eye. Making a split second decision, she grabbed it, and returned to the bathroom, camera and tripod in tow.

A few minutes later, she stood in her bathroom striking a pose in front of her camera. Grinning as she reviewed the picture that was taken, she exclaimed with a cheery note in her voice “I knew my bikini would show off my belly perfectly!” 

And indeed it did. Where before her jeans rode up, making her belly look smaller, her bikini bottoms showed off her lower body, with the elastic just barely cutting into her soft flesh. And her bikini top merely enhanced her figure, pulling her breasts up and out, with the net result of showing off Natasha’s torso instead of having it hidden under her normal slightly oversized shirts.

Switching her camera to video mode and pressing record, she positioned herself in the middle of the frame before swallowing a few mentos. Waiting a few seconds before finishing the remainder of the bottle of Coke, Natasha enjoyed the feel of her stomach expanding under her hand, and the steadily increasing amount of pressure. Disappointed when she reached the end of the bottle, Natasha decided that she might as well finish up the pack of mentos. Natasha popped them into her mouth one after the other, but after the first one, they had little effect without fresh Coke to work with.

“Ok. Note to self. More Coke is needed than mentos next time.” There was a pause as she inspected her larger torso in the mirror. “And a measuring tape. I want to know just how much larger that was.” 

She then started playing with her larger belly, caressing it as she enjoyed the sensation of her fingers on the newly sensitive flesh. Experimentally bouncing on her feet, she watched in the mirror as the new bulge bounced along with her.

All her bouncing was having an unintended side effect though. Without warning, she suddenly felt a burst of pressure working its way up her throat. Involuntarily opening her mouth, the escaping gas forced its way out of her belly as a huge burp. “Damn. I wonder if the neighbors heard that,” she remarked to herself, as the echo stopped bouncing off the walls of the confined space. Feeling some of the pressure disappear from her now partially deflated belly, she looked down at it.

Deciding to look on the bright side, she walked out of the bathroom with a spring in her step. 

“It might not be as large as just now, but it’s still larger than before,” she said to herself. As she returned to sorting out the last of the groceries while dressed in her bikini, Natasha used some exaggerated movements that caused her belly and breasts to bounce around, and her hand periodically moved down to her belly, giving it a quick rub.

Straightening up from putting the cans of soup away, Natasha summed up her experience. “Ok. While it’s larger than before, it’s because of the bottle of coke, not because of the gas. Clearly I need to find something more permanent. Guess I’ll have to go back to food. Not that that’s a bad thing, of course, just that I have to control myself. Monthly gorgings sound like a good compromise between potential weight gain and my pleasure…”


----------



## natani

*Chapter 3a*

“Deedle-leet!”

Natasha was startled awake by the alarm on her phone going off. She slowly sat up on the deck chair, stretching as she worked the kinks in her body out, having inadvertently fallen asleep while sun bathing. Letting out a big yawn, she reached over to turn off the alarm on her phone, ignoring the few dirty looks being sent her way by the other sun bathers who had been enjoying the atmosphere before her phone shattered it. 

_“Clearly I needed that sleep… but at least I finished the project yesterday. Client even gave me a nice bonus for speed, so that’s nice.”_ 

It was nearing the end of summer, and Natasha had just finished the last of a series of freelance jobs she had taken to save money for college. Now, she intended to take as much advantage of the weather as possible, planning on using the apartment’s pool as much as possible to get a nice tan before she left for college in 2 months.

Taking one final stretch, she looked down at her lap, feeling her bikini bottoms cutting into her flesh. She knew that she had been putting on weight as her regular gorging sessions had stretched her stomach and increased her appetite, but Natasha didn’t worry about it. She had remained active enough that while her body was now fairly well padded, the new padding only served to accentuate her curves, and nothing more serious than a spare tire around her waist had formed. 

While she would have given her belly a rub if she was in private, just to feel the soft roll bulge through her fingers; in public she moderated her behavior, and settled for squeezing her now almost D-cup boobs together in the guise of crossing her arms in front of her, followed by pushing out her chest while crossing her arms behind her back, as if this was part of her stretching routine.

Having sun bathed longer than she had planned for, Natasha was feeling slightly cooked; though the sunblock she had slathered on had played its part, leaving her skin unburnt. Deciding that the sparkling water in front of her looked cool and refreshing, she walked over to the poolside and plunged into the blue depths. Surfacing with a gasp, she took a sharp breath, the water feeling colder than she thought it would be. While it wasn’t uncomfortable, the chill provided a sharp change from the warm summer air. 

After paddling around for a few minutes, she decided that she had cooled down enough, and decided to get out of the pool and have a quick shower before returning home. Climbing out of the water, Natasha felt gravity reassert itself - her breasts were no longer trying to float up and out of her bikini top, and her belly bulge lost its vaguely spherical form, choosing instead to form a roll which drooped over the side of her bikini bottom. 

However, these thoughts were pushed out of her head as she dried herself with her towel and threw her shorts and t-shirt on over her bikini. Leaving the pool, she walked over to the nearby supermarket, thinking of picking up groceries for the next few days, as well as whatever junk food was on sale. 

_“It’s time for my monthly gorge, after all. See what they’ve got this time.” _

As she walked, she mused over what to get. 

_“Last month I managed to finish 4 pizzas, so I should probably go with something other than pizza this month.”_

She took a moment to recall her bloated form after that gorging session, and grinned at the remembered feeling. “I’ve got some stuff in the fridge for sandwiches, but I’ll need bread then. Maybe some ice cream too… I’ve got a stockpile of movies to watch, a few tubs of ice cream would go well with it. Haven’t had any for a while either.“[/I]

Upon walking into the supermarket, she grabbed a shopping basket and started maneuvering through the aisles, checking items off her mental list. _“Soup’s on sale, I can have that for lunch, so grab 4 cans of that… I’ve got enough pasta at home, so I can wait for the next sale, but no sauce. I’ll just get 1 jar because it’s not that good of a sale…”

And so she continued, adding various items to her basket.

Having run through two aisles, she saw that chocolate chips were on sale when she entered the next aisle. “Ooh! I haven’t baked chocolate chip cookies for a long time! It’s quite a good sale too! Two for the price of one!” 

She then loaded up her basket with 4 bags, and added flour and butter to her mental list of stuff to get. “I think I’ve got some flour at home, so I should only need 1 bag. Butter though… I think the recipe called for 1.5 sticks per bag of chocolate chips, so I’d better get 6 sticks.”

And so her basket eventually contained a bag each of flour and sugar, and a large amount of both butter and chocolate chips in addition to her normal groceries. The clerk commented on her choices as he scanned her items. “Doing some baking I’m guessing?” 

“Yep. Been craving something sweet recently. And the only sweet things I like better than ice cream are chocolate chip cookies. Unless it’s double chocolate chip cookies. Doesn’t hurt that I get to work on my cooking skills either,” she replied. 

As the clerk worked through scanning and bagging the butter and chocolate chips before starting on the cans of soup, he continued to talk with her. 

“Well, if you like ice cream, the store’s doing a two for one deal on most brands of ice cream. Even got some Dreyer’s Ice Cream. You know, the really creamy type?” 

Natasha cocked her head. “Nope. I’m afraid I don’t recognize that brand. Might have seen it around, but I don’t think I’ve had it.” 

“Ooh. You’re missing out. Trust me. If you like ice cream, you’ll love Dreyer’s. I find it hard to resist myself, and I’m not even a big eater. But if you gave me a bunch of tubs… well, I’d just gorge myself on them. It’s that awesome.” 

Natasha started to waver. She had been thinking about getting some ice cream when she walked in, though she was now thinking of making chocolate chip cookies instead. And it’s not like she couldn’t afford it &#8211; She was under her food budget for the week, and the bonus from yesterday would more than cover the cost in any case. Noticing Natasha deep in thought, the clerk closed the deal with “If you want to get some, I don’t mind waiting for you to run and get it. It’s not like I have any other customers in line.” 

With that, she dashed off to the freezer section, and looked at the flavors available. “Damn. They all look good. Cookies and cream, Mint Chocolate, Rocky Road… Even simply &#8216;Chocolate Cake’.” 

Looking at the posted price, she made her mind up, and took her choices back to the register. 

Plunking four tubs down on the conveyor belt, she missed the clerk’s eyes widen. 

“They all looked so good! It was so hard to decide!” she stated, interrupting him before he could say anything. She started digging in her purse for her debit card. “In the end, I figured I might as well get four, since I’ve got just enough cash in my budget this week to cover two at the normal price, and it’s a two for one deal, as you mentioned. And I’ve got space in the freezer.” 

She looked expectantly at him while he ran through the check out. 

“Good idea to stock up while it’s on sale, especially if you got the freezer space. Smart choice!” The clerk winked at Natasha as he handed her the debit card back, and she smiled demurely back at him. Little did he know that she planned on finishing the ice cream sooner than he expected. “You’ll be seeing me again soon… Those tubs won’t last the weekend!” 

Carrying her purchases home, Natasha was glad she lived nearby, and was even happier that the elevator was working today. 

“Those plastic bags dig in something nasty when they’re weighed down,” she exclaimed after resting the bags on the floor of the elevator, shaking her hands out in a bid to get rid of the deep crease the bags had cut in her palm. 

When she finally got in, the first thing Natasha did was to quickly load the ice cream tubs into her freezer, wanting to keep the tubs chilled while she baked her cookies. Then, quickly stripping out of her bikini, Natasha hung it up to dry, and changed into a set of old clothes before returning to the kitchen. Taking out her mixing bowl, she got ready to bake some cookies. Pulling an old recipe card out of her recipe box, she followed the instructions printed on the card. 

“Pour two cups of flour into the bowl… done. Now, add… 1 cup of butter? Seems a bit low, but, done. Now for the ½ cup of sugar, and mix thoroughly.” 

“Next, add 2 cups of chocolate chips. Well, I want this to be extra chocolate-y, so I’ll add 3 cups instead. And vanilla extract… where did that go?” As she bent over and started rummaging through the kitchen drawers, she didn’t notice the precarious position which she left the bag of flour in &#8211; it was slowly starting to droop over the side of the counter. She picked up the vanilla extract, and in an unfortunate coincidence, hit the bag of flour with her head just as she straightened up. 

“Crap!” she exclaimed, as the bag started to fall over. Making a mad grab for the bag, she managed to prevent the flour from spilling all over the floor and counter, but inadvertently squeezed the bag, causing a cloud of flour to rush out of the bag towards her. Coughing as she inhaled the airborne flour, she waved her hand in front of her face to try and clear the air. 

As the cloud dissipated, she looked at her t-shirt and shorts, which were now covered in flour. “Drat. So much for wearing these for the rest of the day. I don’t want to track flour around the place; I spend enough time cleaning as it is!” Stripping off the t-shirt and shorts, she made the decision to just stay in her panties and bra. “It’s no worse than my bikini, and it’s not like I’m expecting anyone anyway. Besides, I’m in my apartment, so I could even be naked if I so chose.” 

This ignored the fact that her panties and bra were designed to fit someone 30 to 40 pounds lighter than Natasha’s current weight, and as such barely covered the necessities. The light pink boy-shorts style panties looked dangerously overloaded, with her belly and thighs bulging out where the panty ended, and the faux lace top stretched to its limit. And her bra wasn’t doing much better, with the borderline B/C cup struggling to contain her near-D cup breasts and prevent a wardrobe malfunction, and the straps cutting into her flesh. But Natasha’s growth had been gradual, and she had gotten used to the feeling some time ago. 

Nodding to herself, Natasha resumed working on her cookies, and soon she had the cookie dough prepared. She had been tasting the dough to &#8216;make sure it was good’ while mixing it, leading to a few incidences in which the raw dough had fallen off her spoon and onto her chest, smearing bits of raw cookie dough on her bra and breasts. She continued to sample the dough while doling it out onto the baking tray; virtually every spoonful placed on the tray also had a corresponding spoonful disappear down Natasha’s throat. 

As she working through the batch, Natasha realized that she would run out of cookie dough before the tray was filled. 

“Ok… note to self, the recipe isn’t that accurate. I’ll have to increase the quantity used in the next batch then. Strange that it made so little though,” she said, not realizing that the small quantity was only about 25% of what she had started with, with the remainder having disappeared over multiple taste-testing sessions at the various stages. 

Bending over to place the cookie tray in the oven, Natasha failed to notice the faint &#8216;pop’ sound that was the first stitch on her panties finally breaking under the strain of her growing butt. However, once she placed the three quarter filled tray in the oven, Natasha squatted down to look through the oven front, and the rapid pop pop pop couldn’t be missed, and neither could the sudden cool breeze on her bare bottom. 

Straightening up quickly and turning to look behind her, the momentum of her pendulous breasts were finally too much for the bra, and Natasha’s breasts bounced out of the restrictive garment. Standing in the middle of her kitchen, Natasha was a sight to see in the remnants of her ill-fitting garments. She sighed to herself while fingering the rip over her butt. Well, I knew it was going to happen eventually, so it’s not actually that much of a surprise, but still… I have to watch out, I’m getting large. 

Peeling the busted fabric off, she decided to just change into her bikini, which was close at hand, instead of returning to her room to fish out another set of undergarments. Tugging the stretchy lycra bottom over her hips, Natasha noted how much of a struggle it was, and how it clung to every curve and dimple on her expansive ass; and how the top gave her a ridiculous amount of cleavage, the insufficient fabric trying to stretch to contain her breasts, but failing. 

 Huh. I could have sworn that the bottom fit better this morning. At least the top’s still good though. Makes my boobs look bigger than they actually are. I’ll have to watch what I eat though. After today, of course. 

Returning to her cooking, Natasha prepared the remaining ingredients, deciding to make one big batch of cookie dough, since the earlier batch didn’t make as much as she had anticipated. This time though, as she worked through the entire process, she didn’t taste test the dough as often, knowing from experience when to add what, as well as having to take time to check on the batch that was already in the oven. Needless to say, she ended up with far more dough than necessary, with half the bowl remaining once she filled up another baking tray. 

“Huh. Again the measurements are off. Oh well. I’ll just stick this in the fridge as something to snack from. Cookie dough is quite delicious, after all! It’s make a perfect snack sometime this week.” After covering the mixing bowl with plastic wrap and placing it in the fridge, Natasha started cleaning up the counter, preparing to make grilled ham and cheese subs with some chips for dinner. 

The oven soon dinged, sounding the cookies’ readiness. Natasha turned the oven off, before topping off her sandwiches with the few remaining slices of ham, followed by garnishing the sandwiches with a healthy dose of honey mustard. Placed on top of the dual layer of processed cheese, the third layer of ham formed the final layer in each of her three homemade 12 inch subs. 

Pulling the cookie trays out, she replaced them with the three sandwiches to toast the bread and melt the cheese. 

“There we go. That should give me time to get the cookies out and set up the computer before my dinner’s done,” she said, using a spatula to separate the first batch of cookies from the baking sheet before doing the same with the second batch. Filling a container with the cookies, she placed the container in the fridge, then went to the cupboard and took out a bag of chips. Placing the bag on her tray, she got out a plate and stood waiting for the oven to finish cooking her sandwiches. 

A few minutes later saw her enter the living room and plop down on one of the two bean bag chairs. As she caught up with the last two episodes of her favorite TV show, she worked her way through the three massive sandwiches methodically. Her eating was almost mechanical in nature, with her simply taking a bite out of the current sandwich, chewing and swallowing it, having a sip of water if she needed some, and repeated the process until she finished all three subs. By the time she was finished, her belly was noticeably larger, with the original ring of fat that encircled her waist having given way to an increasingly larger bulge. However, Natasha gave it little notice, and moved onto the bag of chips. 

When the episodes finished, Natasha realized that it was only 7pm, and she had completely finished the chips, going so far as to run her finger along the bottom of the bag and eat the crumbs that stuck to her finger. “Well, I might as well watch one or two more shows. After all I don’t have to wake up early tomorrow, and I’ve been meaning to see what that new show is like.” 

Sitting up was a bit of struggle as the bean bag chair had slowly shifted during the show, ending up with her lying partially reclined in it. Her belly, which had now begun to force down her bikini bottom and jut out in front of her, didn’t help matters, with its mass being just enough to affect her center of balance. Despite this, she soon managed get up by pushing against the floor after two abortive attempts, and was soon scrolling through the list of shows that she had downloaded. 

Despite having downloaded them herself, she didn’t recognize many of the show names. “I’m not even sure what I have. So many shows looked good and I just grabbed them, but I guess I was a bit of a kleptomaniac.” 

Picking a show at random, she started it, but quickly lost interest in it and soon her thoughts wandered to the ice cream in her freezer. 

“I did promise myself something sweet after sun bathing today. Might as well try the new ice cream, I suppose.” Stopping the show and planning to find a new one when she returned, she got to her feet, unconsciously adjusting to her belly bulge. Stretching her arms and back, she didn’t take note of the crumbs from the bread cascading off her bikini top, with some landing on her belly, but the majority landing on the carpeted floor. 

Making her way back to the kitchen, she noted the increased pressure on her stomach as it jiggled with every step she took. Absently massaging the bulge, she didn’t consciously link the amount of food she ate with the current state of her belly, instead quietly rejoicing in the feel of the hard roundness underneath a layer of soft, pliable flesh. 

Bending over to open the freezer, she almost over balanced, not expecting the shift in gravity’s pull on her frame. Straightening up, she looked down at her belly, realizing she could barely see the tip of it peeking out from below her breasts. The sight made her grin &#8211; this is what she gorged herself for, the packed belly and the sensations that came along with it. Opening the door and grabbing the first tub of ice cream (which was mint chocolate chip), she then turned back to the cutlery drawer, closing the freezer door with her foot. Having taken a spoon from the drawer, she made her way up the stairs. 

Halfway up, Natasha realized that she should probably get another drink at the same time, instead of having to come back down during the show if she got thirsty. Returning to the kitchen, she walked towards the fridge. Opening the door, she took out the bottle of Coke that was sitting in the door. Before she closed the door, she caught sight of the mixing bowl full of cookie dough. Not pausing a moment to consider what she was doing, she grabbed the bowl, and cautiously made her way up the stairs, balancing the mixing bowl precariously on top of the tub of ice cream in one hand, and holding her mug and the bottle of Coke in the other. 

Collapsing back down on her bean bag chair with a “Huff” of air escaping from both her and the chair, she arranged her spoils around her, with the ice cream and cookie dough going on one side, and the Coke going on the other. Starting the next show before relaxing back into the chair, she picked up the mixing bowl and started to work her way through the sticky dough. 

Initially, she was focusing a lot more on the cookie dough than the show, savoring the texture of the uncooked dough mixed with large chocolate chips and granules of sugar with each bite. However, the new show was a lot more interesting then Natasha expected, and the unusual texture and taste of the cookie dough soon became routine, resulting in her starting to mindlessly shovel the dough into her mouth as her focus changed. 

Having positioned the bowl on her belly with one hand supporting it, and one hand holding the spoon, she didn’t notice as the bowl started to get higher and higher, a result of her expanding belly pushing it up. Neither did she notice the bowl pressing on her belly whenever she forced the spoon into the dough and took a scoop, as the retained chill of the fridge was slowing seeping out of the ceramic bowl, and dulling the nerves in her skin. 

Upon finishing the bowl of cookie dough, she cast it to one side and made an abortive attempt to reach out for the tub of ice cream. Positioned as she was in the bean bag chair, she was unable to angle her arm to reach the ice cream, and resorted to rolling her bulk out of the chair instead of standing up and readjusting the chair. Before rolling back into the chair, she took some time to adjust her position in order to reach her mug of Coke easily, and then continued to watch her show. 

Natasha’s consumption of the tub of ice cream followed a similar path &#8211; the creaminess and sinfully rich nature of it was originally appreciated with every bite, but that appreciation soon lapsed into little more than mindless eating, interspersed with mouthfuls of Coke. The chill of the ice cream further dulled the nerves in her belly, preventing the warning signals from her stretching skin from reaching her brain, leaving her unaware that her belly was bordering on grossly overstuffed, and was continuing to grow as she continued to stuff herself. _


----------



## natani

Whee. Managed to hit the character limit, which is a first for me on any forum. 

*Chapter 3b* 

The show soon ended, and she started cleaning up. Sitting up was now an even greater struggle as her enlarged belly was now big enough to have forced her bikini bottom to double over on itself, but she remembered the trick of bracing herself against the floor, and managed to sit up. Sitting up, her belly attempting to spring out into her lap, only to be stopped halfway by the mass of food in her stomach, forcing her belly into the vaguely half globe-like shape it now showcased. 

Laboring to her feet, Natasha picked up the tray, and carried her empty plate, the mixing bowl, ice cream tub and spoon, as well as her mug and bottle of Coke back to the kitchen, thinking of cleaning up before curling up in bed with a book and reading for a while. As she walked to the kitchen, she smiled in pleasure as she felt her belly jiggle with each step she took. 

After putting the plate and spoon into the dishwasher and filling the mixing bowl up with water to soak overnight, she solved the problem of where to put the Coke bottle by simply drinking what was left straight from the bottle, before adding it to the recycling bin. Turning her sights to the ice cream tub, she considered throwing it back in the freezer as it was still at least a quarter full. 

Despite being out of the freezer for an hour, it had not completely melted, and she could still feel a chill emanating from it. As she leaned over to open the freezer door, the tug of gravity on her belly reminded her of her desire to have a large one. 

Changing her mind, Natasha brought the tub to her lips and tilted her head back, and begun drinking the thick milkshake-like contents. Unlike the Coke bottle, the tub wasn’t remotely designed to be drunk from, and so some of the melted ice cream overflowed and ran down the side of her mouth, before landing on her breasts, the mint green color standing out against the faded black fabric of her bikini top. The rivers of melted cream ran down the bikini, and were soon soaked up by the absorbent fabric. 

Having finished the ice cream, she ran her finger along the side of the tub, trying to get every last delicious drop out of the tub before she threw it away. This only served to spill more ice cream on her bikini top and breasts, with ice cream dripping off her finger as she moved it to her mouth. She repeated this process twice more before Natasha decided she had gotten all she was going to out of the tub, and threw the tub away. 

By this time, the nerves in the stretched skin over her belly were starting to defrost, and began to signal pain as her engorged belly continued to jiggle with every step she took. The signals weren’t strong enough to register as pain yet, and Natasha took a degree of pleasure in the discomfort that each step brought; the fact that her belly was now magnificently large enough that each step she took caused it to sway as she walked gave her a rush. 

Having finished cleaning up, she filled her mug with milk, and took the mug and the container of cookies back to her bedroom, thinking of nibbling on them while reading her book in bed. Lying down, propping up the book, she worked her way through some of the cookies and the glass of milk, attention split between her book and her globular gut, imagining that every cookie she ate was pushing her belly out even further. Taking a moment to brush the cookie crumbs off her bikini, her mind finally registered the presence of the ice cream and cookie dough stains as her hand brushed against the sticky patches on the smooth material. 

Looking down at the multitude of stains on her bikini, she groaned. “Drat! Now I’ve got to wash this thing AGAIN!” 

She attempted to take her bikini bottoms off, but soon realized that while she could still push the bottoms down despite her towering belly blocking the fabric from view in her current reclined position, this ability was rendered moot as said belly was preventing her from sliding them off her butt - The weight of her newly enhanced bulk pinned her butt, and by extension the bikini bottoms, tight against the bed. Having to stand up to remove the bottoms, she eased herself off the bed, trying not to move her increasingly sensitive belly around unnecessarily. When she caught sight herself in the dresser mirror, memories of parading her bikini clad form in front of the bathroom mirror during her original bloating returned involuntarily. 

Making a split second decision to move to the bathroom, Natasha walked over gingerly, while supporting her belly by cupping her hands underneath its massive bulk. Taking the opportunity to inspect her profile in the larger mirror, she was in awe at the incredible sight. _“Simple bloating never worked so well! Wow! My earlier attempts made me round, but this… this is simply amazing. The sheer scale of it! So much bigger than what I achieved before!”_ 

She continued to inspect her engorged profile from varying positions. _“Heh. If I lean back, it pushes out my belly, making me look really big!’_ was followed by _“Gosh! Even sucking in makes no difference whatsoever! I’m not going to bother trying on pants right now!”_ which was in turn followed by a round of giggling as the sugar rush from everything she ate kicked in. 

Still needing to clean the bikini, she decided to kill two birds with one stone and got into the shower, bumping up the temperature, hoping to enjoy a relaxing warm shower. As she relaxed under the stream of water, she took a bottle of body wash and squeezed some onto her belly. Leaning back, she put her head in the stream of water, enjoying the feel of the water cascading over her face, and smiled in contentment as she alternated rubbing the body wash all over her bulging belly with giving specific sore areas a gentle message. 

After 5 minutes or so passed, she was brought out of her reverie by the feeling of something creeping up her throat. Natasha barely had time to bring her head out of the stream of water when she let out a large “BRAP!” 

She gave a short sigh of relief. With the gas escaped, she could feel the pressure on her stomach reduce and her belly felt as if it had deflated slightly. 

_“Must have been the Coke,”_ she assumed, about to stick her head back under the water, letting the water run through her hair, only to be interrupted by a sudden hiccup. 

Frowning in confusion, she paused as she hiccupped again, this time observing her reflection in the shower’s glass walls, noticing how her entire body seemed to jiggle with the hiccup. Her meaty thighs shook briefly; her boobs jiggled; and her belly gave a small stab of pain as it shuddered from the shockwave of the hiccup. 

“Hiccup!” It happened again, and was quickly followed by another. Each hiccup was accompanied by a sharp pain from her belly, and the pain she was experiencing quickly increased as her engorged globe of a belly signaled its increasing displeasure at experiencing the sharp, violent movements that accompanied the hiccups. Her pleasure at seeing her body jiggle at the involuntary hiccups was quickly lost. 

“Oh, yikes. What was the-” “Hiccup!” “-crap! Cure for hiccups? Water or-“ “Hiccup!” “-argh! Something!” Going on the folk remedy that she remembered, she turned round and, facing the shower head, started gulping down the shower water. 

Thankfully, it seemed to work, with the hiccups dying off within the minute. Her initial pleasure with the result of her gorging session was turning to annoyance, now that she had experienced pain because of it. Taking a last swallow of water, she decided to get out of the shower. Turning off the shower and stepping out of it, the comparatively cold granite-tiled floor was a sudden shock to her system. 

Instinctively reacting to the sensation, Natasha jerked her leg back, and ended up twisting her torso. In any other state, the movement would have had no effect other than causing her breasts to jiggle, but in her current significantly bloated state, her belly followed the twist, and ended up hitting the door frame. The centrifugal force of swinging her belly, heavily loaded as with food and various liquids, combined with the sudden impact on the thin frame, had the effect of sending a shockwave through her belly, which then caused her to nearly double over in pain as the nerves on her belly did the neuromuscular equivalent of screaming. 

The space in her stomach that was cleared by her massive burp had been more than filled up by the water she just drank; subjecting her stomach to more pressure than before; and her stomach was now reminding her of that. The violent jerk she just subjected it to was the last straw, and she started to feel her stomach muscles cramping. 

Steeling herself to brave the cold and consciously making an effort not to jerk back, she stepped out of the shower and knowing that it would be incredibly painful to waddle back to the bed, slowly sunk down to the tiled floor, wincing both from her belly’s pain, and from the chill of the floor on her fleshy thighs and butt. Feeling the cramps get worse, she decided to lie down on the floor, partly to stretch out her body to reduce the cramps, but also to reduce the pressure on her belly by not having to add gravity to the mix of forces the already sensitive skin was being subjected to. Using her arms to brace herself against the floor, she leaned back, lowering herself bit by bit, wincing at the pain the exertion of her stomach muscles was causing. 

Finally, Natasha was flat out on the floor. Propping her head on her arms, she took the opportunity to stare at what was causing her all this pain. Her belly had certainly grown larger after drinking all that water, and was currently an angry red, though no stretch marks had appeared. It would clearly be bulging past her breasts had she been standing up; but while lying down, her boobs were attempting to escape the tight enclosure of her bikini top, spreading out and pushing against the elastic sides, and as such gave the appearance of her belly being larger than what it really was as it towered over her body. 

Completely relaxing her muscles, she could feel the mass of her stomach pinning her against the floor. But far from being annoyed, she was pleased that her belly was no longer painful enough to drive her to tears, and, now pain-free, Natasha admitted to herself it was a tad arousing to know that she had eaten and drunk so much that her belly was protesting stringently at the slightest movement, and the sheer extent of her growth was a further source of joy as she reveled at the view. 

As her body heat warmed up the cold tiles, she noticed that the chill was also having the desired effect of alleviating her cramps. Supporting her belly with both hands as she slowly turned onto her side, she eventually rested her belly directly against the cold stone tile. As her nerves were deadened by the chill, she let out a sigh of pleasure. _“Oh, man, yes… that feels so much better.”_ 

After a few minutes, having rolled over to cool the other side of her belly, the cramps had subsided, and she felt good enough to attempt to move back to her bed to try and sleep off the food, hoping that the movement wouldn’t hurt as much as it did when she was getting out of the shower. 

Reflecting on her situation, she realized that moving back to the bed wasn’t an issue now that the pain was gone; however, getting up off the floor was an issue as her bulk prevented her from her usual method of sitting up quickly, and then using the momentum to get to her feet. Looking around the bathroom, she thought out loud. _“Can’t use the towel rack, right now I’d probably just pull it right out of the wall. Toilet would be the best bet I suppose, but I can’t push myself up… that would be too sudden. Though…”_ 

Having returned to lying flat on her back with her belly protruding up into the air, Natasha now rolled over to the right. Then, holding her left arm against her belly, essentially cupping it; she rolled over to the right, and braced her right arm against the floor, and used the momentum to swing herself onto her knees. Wincing as her belly complained about being jostled, Natasha then let out a gasp as she got to her knees as her belly expressed its displeasure at once again being subjected to gravity. 

Next, bracing both arms against the toilet bowl, Natasha pushed herself to her feet, grunting as the skin stretched across her stomach protested the loss of the support from her arm. Having successfully gotten off the floor, she swayed on her feet before she shuffling over to the bed, moving agonizingly slowly, wanting to jostle her belly as little as possible. The pain that each step made was forcing her to constantly reevaluate her decision of choosing a &#8216;small steps, long time’ strategy over a &#8216;big step, small time’ plan. As she got used to the pain, the fact that she could only barely cup her hands below her belly to support the mass as it bulged out in front of her gave Natasha a thrill. 

Eventually reaching the bed, Natasha turned around and again used her left arm to support her belly, while bracing her right arm on the bed as she slowly lowered her butt onto the soft mattress. Wiggling herself across the bed wasn’t easy, but she managed to get to the middle of the bed, where she slowly laid down. 

Once she was flat on the bed, she concentrated on slowing down her breathing, as her wiggling across the bed had winded her, and the deep breaths were jostling her stomach. Wincing with every deep breath, she made a mental note of her experiences as she tried to breathing lightly to avoid inadvertently making her sensitive belly jiggle. 

_ “Ok. First, if I ever plan on getting this big again, take some pain killers first. Panadol might do the trick; otherwise I’ll have to look for something else. Second, that was excellent ice cream. Third, I should have gotten a camera and a measuring tape. Fourth, I need some lotion or something for my belly. My earlier gorgings helped stretch it in the past, thank god for that &#8216;cause I have a feeling I’d be in greater pain otherwise, but it feels so blasted tight right now, I need to improve the flexibility! And fifth, erm… Actually, I can’t think of anything else.” _

Deciding to try to sleep, she gave her belly one last rub as it gurgled and groaned, trying to get through the load that she had placed on it. _“I wonder what people will think if I go down with you all enlarged like this… Probably think I’m a glutton or something. This, actually, come to think of it, is true.”_ She licked her lips as she remembered all that she had eaten. 

Looking down at it rising above her boobs, she realized the one thing which had precipitated the entire recent struggle wasn’t fixed._ “Man! I forgot to take off my bikini! Crap!”_ 

She paused for a bit to consider her options. “No way I’m taking it off now though… just got nice and comfy. Not going through that struggle again, however nice the sensations felt after the fact. Just means I’ll have to sleep in it then.” 

Giving a soft chuckle and shaking her head, she reached over to her bedside light, intending to turn it off and plunge the room into darkness. As she did so, her hand bumped against something glass. 

“Huh?” Turning her head to look, she saw her mostly full glass of milk sitting there, along with the container of cookies. She briefly considered the situation. _“Well, if I don’t drink the milk, it’ll go bad and stink up the room overnight. And I might as well have some the cookies too…”_ 

Pulling herself up the bed, moving slowly so as to not jostle her tummy, Natasha eventually leaned against the headboard. After arranging the pillows to support her back, she relaxed into a reclined position, and took out her book, the glass of milk and the cookies. Propping her book open between her belly and her boobs, she started eating the cookies, washing the bites down with periodic sips of milk. 

She soon realized that she was again focused more on the cookies and milk than the book, and put the book away. Taking a few moments in between finishing the cookies, Natasha gave her belly a brief massage, grinning as she noted that her belly protested with a louder grumble at her continuing to stuff it, though it didn’t hurt as much as it did in the shower, now that she was lying down. “Yes… you’re nice and big, aren’t you? But don’t worry, this won’t happen often. I still need to be able to do physical stuff, so you’re not going to be this big permanently. Just… once or twice every few months, when I feel like it.” 

Quickly finishing the last few cookies, and draining the glass of milk, Natasha was soon ready to sleep. After turning off the light in the room, she laid there in the darkness, listening to her stomach periodically gurgle and moan as it tried to process the sheer quantity of food that had been packed into it. She cupped her globe of a gut, feeling the pressure in her stomach build up as something happened, before releasing the gas in a series of burps. Holding her belly as the contents of her stomach shifted around, Natasha felt the shape of her belly changing ever so slightly. The fact that the skin over her belly was taut enough to convey these minute changes in her shape made her feel… nice, in a vague and indefinable way. 

Sleep was a long time coming to Natasha that night.

(Continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## fa_foo

great story.


----------



## natani

*Chapter 4*

Natasha slowly drifted back into consciousness, as the sunlight streaming through her bedroom windows slowly crept across her face. Crawling out of bed, she moved to the bathroom where she did her morning business, before walking back to her bedroom to finish packing. 

It was the final month before starting her first term of college, and she had boxed up most of her non essential items, like books and photos. Little remained out other than her laptop and some clothes to get her through the next two weeks before her move into the college dormitory, and boxes were stacked high next to the front door. 

Deciding to end her stay in the apartment with a bang, she decided to do one final stuffing, her biggest yet. And she was considerably bigger too &#8211; It had been 7 months and almost 80 pounds since Natasha had started stuffing herself monthly, with 40 of those pounds coming in the last 2 months since she finished her last freelancing project alone. Needless to say, her figure had changed quite dramatically.

One couldn’t look at her now and think she was same person from 7 months ago. Up till 2 months ago, her svelte and lithe figure of 7 months ago had been gradually morphing into a well padded and voluptuous stature. But with more time to herself, the various goodies Natasha picked up on sale with the expectation that she’d finish them during her monthly stuffing sessions ended up disappearing before their appointed time. 

Individual meals were nowhere near the size of what Natasha would consume during her stuffing sessions, but with a large pizza and a bottle of Coke or its equivalent disappearing during each meal, the pounds started pilling on. Her scale had been banished to the depths of her bathroom soon after it started revealing the extent of her weight gain, though Natasha had been forced to get it out to weigh her luggage.

And while the number worried Natasha (_Oh wow - I’m 202 pounds! I’m fat!_), today was Natasha’s scheduled stuffing day, and she tried to put it out of her mind. Unfortunately for her, trying to squeeze into her old bikini wasn’t making it easy.

“I told myself, the moment I get too large for this bikini, I’d stop. But I can’t stop now, I’ve got too much waiting for me today!” Natasha paused from trying to hike the bikini bottoms over her thick thighs where they refused to go any higher, and took a few deep breaths before reattacking the problem. 

“Come. On!” And with a big tug, the bikini bottom slid up one tree trunk-like leg with a symphony of elastic snapping accompanying it. Natasha merely sighed in relief, before turning her attention to the other leg. “You. Will. Fit!” 

And with another yank, the symphony of elastic played again. 

Natasha knew that the sounds probably meant that the bikini was permanently deformed, but was too concerned with trying to pull the waistband over her hips to consider it. _After all, it’s been through so many sessions, with food spills, stretching and washing, I’m surprised it hasn’t completely torn already, it was just bound to happen soon._

“I just don’t-“ Huff &#8211; “Remember this being-“ Huff “-this hard to put on.” 

Giving up on the normal ways, unknowingly recognizing that a bikini sized for a 30 inch waist wouldn’t slide over her 42 inch hips without miraculous intervention, Natasha pulled up the bikini straps, and started jumping up and down, hoping that the movement would be enough to force her hips to slide into the bikini. A few jumps later, with her double belly and breasts bouncing and jiggling everywhere, the bottoms finally slid up enough that Natasha deemed it sufficiently decent, and moved onto her bikini top.

The top was comparatively easier to put on, though Natasha had to lie down on her bed to tie the strings. This was before cramming her D-cup breasts into the B-cup sized space that was way too small for them. The net result was that it gave her an impressive amount of cleavage, and Natasha chose to dwell on the positive aspects of her bikini as she walked to the kitchen to get ready for the day’s stuffing.

Deciding to go out with a bang (_Not literally though, of course._), Natasha had set up for her largest stuffing to date. Having loading up on 4 frozen pizzas and 2 packs of 6 sausages each and the associated buns, as well as 2 tubs of ice cream from her nearby supermarket, she decided that relaxing and celebrating the start of the next phase of her life meant breaking out the remainder of her bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream, which was a delightful mix of chocolate, cream and 17% alcohol. Having discovered it while packing up, she didn’t release that the vast majority of the bottle was still there, and would be downing almost three quarters of a liter of liquor. 

Skipping breakfast in favor of preparing for her stuffing (and having woken up later than she anticipated), Natasha put 2 pizzas into the oven just as church bells in the distance heralded the arrival of noon. The pizzas were followed by sticking 6 sausages into the microwave and cooking the corresponding buns in the toaster, which in turn was followed by pouring herself a good sized glass of Bailey’s. 

Deciding to fill the time with checking what food she still had, which meant she needed to eat before she moved out, Natasha was soon a sight to behold as she moved around the small kitchen, with her surprisingly perky D-cup breasts bouncing with every step, as the spandex straps cut grooves into her skin, the stretched B-cup bikini top trying in vain to support her. 

The bikini bottoms were clearly stretched almost to their breaking point over her fleshy posterior. The slowly forming ridges of cellulite on her butt clearly visible through the stretched fabric in the daylight. Her belly had separated into two distinct bulges, and the lower one pooched out just enough to droop over the bikini bottom. 

Looking at her from the front, the only indication Natasha was wearing a bikini bottom were the straps that stretched around her sides, and even those were partially hidden in canyons of flesh that they dug into her waist.

Natasha had gained enough weight that the upper part of her thighs had long since started to rub against each other, making walking any significant distance in shorts an exercise in pain management, but the short distances she was walking in her house weren’t enough to irritate the skin. And thus Natasha made multiple circles of the kitchen, emptying cupboards and consolidating the contents, setting up for what was to come, both in the next few hours and in two weeks time. 

Having refilled her glass of Bailey’s twice in the space of 10 minutes, she was quickly building up a pleasant alcohol buzz from the two large glasses of alcohol now residing in her empty stomach. 

When the microwave beeped, she removed the cooked sausages from the microwave and smothered them with ketchup, cheese and mustard after placing them in the buns. Entering the living room and sprawling out on her usual bean bag chair in front of the TV, she began cueing up episodes of shows which she had downloaded but had yet to watch, and sat back. 

As she watched, Natasha progressively worked her way through the sausages. They were large German sausages, barely contained in the buns. She was eating them carefully, knowing that the sausages had a bad tendency to shoot out the back of the bun if not held tightly, as some of the old stains on her bikini testified to this past experience. She also knew that if she wasn’t careful with the angle she held the bun, her condiments would drip out of the bun, as other stains on her bikini testified.

Gripping the bun tightly, she bit down on one end, feeling the sausage skin rip apart before severing completely, tasting the condiments and sausage oil leak onto her tongue, enjoying the salty taste of the entire package. 

The last time she had tried the sausages, Natasha supposed the entire process appealed to whatever remnants of the original hunter-gatherer instincts that still existed in her sub-conscious, which was the only explanation she could think of as to why she liked eating sausages in that manner, but such thoughts were lost in her drive to work through everything on her plate. She was going for quantity, not quality today!

Hearing the oven buzzer go off after working her way through 3 sausages, she moved back to the kitchen to swap the remaining 2 frozen pizzas for the cooked ones, and started chowing down the freshly cooked pizza slices upon returning to her chair. 

By the time her show finished not more than 15 minutes later, she had already gone through an entire pizza, and was just starting on another sausage. Taking a break, she relaxed and, pausing to brush the fallen crumbs and bits of cheese off of her bikini, vowed to slow down and savor the remaining pizza and 3 sausages. _After all, I’m nowhere near full, and I’ve got all afternoon and evening._
 
At this point, her belly was beginning to show obvious signs of growth, with the indent between her belly rolls starting to fill out, where her growing stomach was beginning to push the surrounding flesh out. Taking advantage of the little break, she commented to herself, “The store pizzas might not be good quality, what with this flaky bread and lack of toppings, but at least they make up for it in quantity.”

Taking a moment to rub her belly, inadvertently smearing cheese oil from the pizza across it while probing the extent of its minor expansion, she finished off another glass of her sugar loaded creamy liquor, and then topped up her glass while letting out a burp, before sighing happily at the reduction in pressure in her stomach, knowing that it meant there was more space for food. 

Leaning back in the chair, she pushed out her tummy, smiling at the dome of flesh that, from her perspective, appeared to just barely peek out from underneath her breasts.

Returning to eating, and a new show, Natasha started alternating between the sausages and the pizza slices, and her food supply had dwindled to critical levels. As her stomach expanded with the influx of food, she subtly readjusted her seating position, leaning back slightly as she subconsciously tried to reduce the pressure on her stomach. 

All the while, the food was washed down with mouthfuls of Baliey’s, each the equivalent of a shot glass, continually enhancing her alcohol buzz.

By the time the oven buzzer dinged for a second time halfway through the next show, Natasha had finished off two-thirds of the remaining pizza and all but 1 of the remaining sausages, and was almost finished with a fifth slice of pizza. Cramming the remnants of the current slice of pizza into her mouth, and chugging the remainder of the liquor in her glass, she lurched to her feet, her belly just beginning to start sticking out in front of her. 

While her belly was nowhere near the mass it needed to be before it affected her balance in any significant way, or caused her to waddle, the alcohol was making itself known, and her drunken gait nonetheless made it look as if she was waddling to any onlookers.

Entering the kitchen, instead of immediately taking the pizzas out of the oven, Natasha first found the remaining sausages and put them in the microwave, cooking them while turned her attention to slicing the pizzas. She knew to slice them into 6 large slices each, past experience telling her that cutting it into 8 slices made each slice too thin, while 4 slices made each slice too large to handle. 

While the two pizza pans cooled down, Natasha stood in the kitchen caressing her expanded belly, loving the sensations that surged through her as she rubbed the bulge that had been expanding as she crammed more food into it. 

Just as she brought the pizzas back to her chair, the pans having cooled enough to move them to the living room, the microwave beeped, indicating that the sausages were finished. Returning to the kitchen, she piled the sausages and buns onto a plate, and grabbed one of the 2 tubs of ice cream out of the freezer on a whim. 

Heading back to her chair, she placed the food around her chair, slowly eating her way through everything. Two slices of pizza would be followed by a sausage, before starting back on the pizza again, and periodic mouthfuls of Baliey’s. 

The Baliey’s was the first to run out &#8211; by the end of the third show, and Natasha, feeling thirsty, struggled to her feet, leaning against the wall to help balance herself through the alcohol induced haze, as she made her way to the kitchen to retrieve the two bottles of Coke that she had bought with the food. Coming back, she saw the stem of a bottle of rum, sticking out of the moving boxes. 

Normally she detested rum, but in her current inebriated state, mixing the rum with the Coke seemed like an awesome idea to her. And so the next part of her gluttony session was conducted with the assistance of rum and coke.

---

Throughout all of her eating, Natasha had been periodically massaging her belly, dribbling vitamin E enriched cocoa butter on it and rubbing it in, as she had done on many past stuffings in an attempt to prevent stretch marks. Rubbing it in served a dual purpose; firstly, it ensured that her skin was completely covered by it, and, secondly, the act of rubbing her bloated belly turned her on. The cocoa butter initially gave her skin an earthy brown color that mixed with the cheese oil and successive applications of cocoa butter to look shinier. With her belly continually expanding as a result of the mass of food that she was ingesting, it was almost as if her belly was a loaf of bread being baked, the crust turning a golden brown as the dough rose.

As her belly rose, she began spending more and more time massaging it, closing her eyes in ecstasy as her belly seemed to grow more and more with each bite of food. By the time Natasha was halfway through the fourth show, she had finished off 3 of the 4 pizzas and was a third of the way through the last, and had finished off 10 of the sausages. 

Her belly at this point was sticking out a good 6 inches in front of her, giving her an impressive girth of 52 inches; and was also competing with her breasts for the body part that stuck out the most.

Needless to say, by this point, her alcohol drinking didn’t just serve as a relaxant for her. It also functioned as a painkiller, dulling the sensation of the twinges her engorged gut was sending; warning her that it was reaching its capacity. Not knowing this, she continued to pack more food into herself, causing her belly to continue to expand.

Finishing all the food just as the fifth show started, Natasha’s stomach had now achieved the consistency and size of a basketball, and was shoving its way between Natasha’s two existing rings of flab, making her belly look bigger than it actually was. Her skin was a light pink from the stress of its rapid growth, and her bikini bottoms had given up trying to contain her belly, and had been slowly pushed down as her basketball of a stomach expanded. 

If anyone was to measure Natasha at that point, she would have measured 56 inches around her waist, with her belly sticking out an impressive 7 inches in front of her. 

The alcohol had now fully kicked in, and her face was flushed, seeming to glow with the same shade of pink that her belly was showing off. And with the alcohol masking the pressure in her stomach, Natasha hadn’t felt the need to lean back further, and now appeared to be using the beanbag chair as a recliner. 

Leaning back at a 45 degree angle as she was caused her belly to look even larger in comparison as her breasts flopped to her sides, threatening to spill out of the bikini top, even as they stretched the bikini top to an insane degree; but Natasha wasn’t in a state of mind that appreciated this.

Cracking open the seal on the tub of ice cream as her fifth show returned from a commercial break (_That’s a long enough break._), Natasha started looking around for more food and soon realized that there was nothing left other than the remaining tub of ice cream in the freezer. 

Putting down the ice cream and pausing her show, Natasha got up and waddled &#8211; now being unable to walk normally from a combination of alcohol and her belly pulling her forward &#8211; to the kitchen. 

As she entered the kitchen to get the ice cream, Natasha caught sight of a pizza delivery ad on top of the newspaper. Retrieving the ice cream, she made a detour to the table to get the ad, before returning to her chair. Still feeling hungry, and thanking a higher power for being able to order online, she went to the pizza outlet’s website on her laptop, placing an order for 2 large pizzas. 

An indeterminate amount of time passed for her as she alternated between polishing off the tubs of ice cream and massaging her increasingly larger belly. Not noticing when her show ended and her laptop automatically moved onto the next, she was methodically working her way through the 2 tubs of ice cream. 

Resting the current ice cream tub between her ever-growing gut and her breasts to relax her hands, she sighed with pleasure as the chill of the ice cream tub leeched into her belly, making her feel strange, and oddly aroused. “Oh man that feels so good!” was a frequent exclamation heard over the next 20 minutes as she demolished the ice cream.

As time passed, she consumed not only the ice cream, but also the rum and coke. Natasha started to get sloppier as her hand eye coordination started to fail, leaving her spilling ice cream on her breasts and bikini top as the small space between the ice cream tub and her mouth became increasingly harder to navigate the more inebriated she got. 

Eventually, the ice cream she hadn’t finished yet simply melted from being left out at room temperature, and Natasha simply drank it, tilting her head back and letting the creamy liquid stream down her throat. Most of it ended up in her ever growing gut, where it filled up space left by pockets of air; though a significant portion of the ice cream overflowed the tub, and ran down her cheeks and down her neck; pooling in between her breasts before flowing over the elastic ridge of her bikini and running down it, leaving a trail of sticky cream and cookie bits and turning her bikini top a dirty white.

After finishing the last tub of ice cream, Natasha dropped it at her side and looked down at her belly blearily, recalling her first stuffing from months ago. “_Well, I can’t tell, but it certainly looks bigger that what I remember it having been._” 

Hearing her stomach rumble, she wondered.

“_Just when is that pizza getting here?”_

(Continued in post 10 of this thread)
---

Last part is coming up as soon as I finish it. 

While you're waiting, question: Were the descriptions in the last chapter overkill?


----------



## Nalim

Very well written. I cannot wait for more.


----------



## natani

Nope, not dead. Just... writers' block. Still haven't beaten through it, but I figure another few pages of unedited story instead of having to wait even more is preferred. 
---
 *Chapter Five ---*

Natasha didn’t realize this, but her order was to the same place as her first stuffing. And so the computer automatically doubled her order again, leaving Andrew with 4 boxes of pizza to deliver as his last delivery of the day.

He grumbled as he carried the bag to his motorcycle. “Bloody hell. I’m supposed to be off the clock by now… my shift today was till 5, and it’s 5:30 now. Stupid slavedriver boss. Only good thing is that I can go home directly after dropping this off.” 

Reaching his motorcycle, he suited up before looking at the address on the slip.

“Huh. At least it’s not out of my way, I planned a game of TF2 tonight. Though… wait a moment, I think I recognize that address.” Andrew closed his eyes, trying to remember what was so important about the address. “Ah, that was it! It was the almost perfect girl! Ooh. Hmm. Maybe I should thank my boss. Nah, who am I kidding!”

Donning his helmet, Andrew made the trip to Natasha’s apartment building in record time, and, shouldering his bag, heading to the lift and punched the button for Natasha’s floor and unpacked the pizzas while he waited for the lift to move. 

_“Now, let’s see… I’ve got a loaf of garlic bread that I grabbed for dinner, I can give that to her as a freebie. She needs more meat on her bones. I just hope I see her again before I have to leave for uni. Maybe if she’s friendly, ask if I can get a glass of water? I’m in my home clothes, after all… Should be ok, no one’s around to see me. I think.”_

Andrew’s planning was interrupted by the lift dinging as it reached Natasha’s floor. Walking to her door, Andrew rung the doorbell and listened for movement. “Huh. That’s strange. I hear a TV, but no movement.” 

Knocking on the door for good measure, Andrew waited a bit longer, ringing the doorbell a few times.

“Man! What's with this?Not only do I not get to see her, but now I have to head back and return the pizza.” 

He was turning back to the lifts when he finally heard a voice. “I’m coming!” 

_Yes! Perfect! And I probably could ask for a glass of water, she would want to reciprocate after leaving me out... here…_

Andrew’s internal monologue tailed off as Natasha unlocked and opened the door, and he got a good look at her. 

_Oh, wow._ Andrew swallowed, his mouth suddenly feeling dry. _Oh wow oh wow oh wow._ 

Natasha was an extremely unique sight; clearly drunk, with an extremely large belly glistening under the light; buoyant D cup breasts that were contained in a tight food stained bikini top; and seemingly wearing no bikini bottom as a result of said large belly completely hiding the front from view. Andrew shifted his legs, hoping Natasha hadn’t noticed his body’s reaction at the sight of her, and swallowed a few more times, not trusting his voice. 

“I know you! You’re the cute pizza guy from last time.” Her speech was a bit slurred, but still understandable. 

_She thinks I’m cute! Aw yeah! _

“Ah, yeah… your pizza?” Andrew thought quickly. _I wonder if I could get a glimpse of what’s going on inside… _

“Er, do you want me to help you bring it in?” 

--- 

Natasha was sitting in her chair, in a bit of a stupor as her body dedicated its energy to processing the food she had just gorged herself on. The break from the constant eating of the past few hours gave her system a chance to catch up, and her stomach was gurgling and groaning as the food was broken down. At this point, hearing a distant ringing through her drunken haze, she realized her doorbell was ringing. 

“Ah, goodsh. The pizza’s ish here,” she slurred as she got up to answer it. Staggering to her feet, she desperately tried to keep her balance &#8211; between having the balance of a drunk, and the mass of her belly having shifted her centre of gravity; it was easier said than done. 

Stumbling around, Natasha eventually got herself sorted out, and moved towards the entrance, her back arched in an attempt to balance out her globular gut. The flatness it had a few hours ago long gone, with her belly button no longer hidden in a crease between her two rolls of fat; instead it was the apex of her domed belly. Her belly shone under the light, with the cocoa oil that she had incessantly rubbed into it giving it a brownish hue, masking the surprisingly few stretch marks which had appeared at this point. 

Briefly getting distracted by the swaying and weight of her belly (“Oh my gosh… it’s so big and beautiful!”), she eventually made it to the door. By this time her skin was an angry red under the cocoa butter, and in any other state she would have recognized it as having undergone serious abuse, but she didn’t notice it now, having instead painstakingly waddled over to the door, opening it to the deliveryman’s shocked face. 

He looked familiar, and Natasha took some time to place him. “I know you! You’re the cute pizza guy from last time!” 

The deliveryman blinked before responding. “Ah… yeah. Your pizza?” There was silence as Natasha failed to respond. Andrew filled the silence. “Er… do you want me to help you bring it in?” 

“Sureh. Follow me!” Natasha turned and walked back into the living room. Andrew followed close behind, watching her butt wobble up and down with every step, testing the confines of the bikini. “Just leave it on the floor here,” Natasha said, pointing to a relatively clear spot on the floor. 

Andrew took in the sight. _Oh, wow. She’s eaten all that? No wonder she’s so large right now._ 

Nudging an empty ice cream tub out of the way, Andrew placed the pizza boxes on the floor before straightening up and staring at Natasha. _Damn. I wish I could sit down with her and rub her tummy while she eats, but that’d be strange… and possibly a bit freaky for her. Don’t want to freak her out._ 

_I’d better go, leave her be. _ 

Meanwhile, Natasha was staring at Andrew. 

_Damn… out of the uniform, he looks pretty good. And I can clearly see that he’s interested in me,_ she thought, noticing the growing bulge in Andrew’s jeans, even as he shifted to try to hide it. 

_And he’s embarrassed too! How cute! I wonder if I can convince him to stay…_ 

Their mutual trains of thought were derailed when Andrew’s phone burst into noise, the ringtone signifying it was a call from his boss. 

_Damn it!_ Was on both their minds as Andrew pulled the phone out, and rejected the call. 

“I better go,” he told Natasha, and turned around, missing the crestfallen expression on Natasha’s face as he did so. 

As he walked out the door, he turned to face Natasha. “So, that’s everything, I guess.” He hesitated, waiting for her to say something. 

“Thankss,” came the slurred response as Natasha leaned on the door for support, ignoring the loud creaking sound it made. “Yous have a good day.” 

“Thanks. And same to you.” 

Andrew snuck a few glances over his shoulder as he walked back to the elevator, trying to see as much of Natasha as he could while she was still standing at the door. When her door finally closed and locked, he ran his hands down his front. 

_Damn… __[FONT=&quot]I forgot to give her the garlic bread. But I guess she doesn’t need the help… And __ I think I’ll need a cold shower sooner rather than later. _

--- 

Meanwhile, Natasha was lumbering back to her chair. 

“Oof,” she said, as she almost stumbled into the wall. “I’m sosh… drunk!” She giggled to herself as she used the wall as a support, guiding her way back to her chair. Slowly getting back in her seat, she distantly noted the pain from the skin over her belly stretching as she bent over, gingerly moving her greatly enhanced bulk as she attempted the intricate movements necessary despite having no functional sense of balance.

She fell the final few inches as her balance finally failed, and the sharp shock of pain that the fall caused raced through her belly, finally registering in her mind. It ended up causing her to instinctively grab the large orb, supporting it as it grumbled against not only the load it held, but also her rough treatment of it. Soon though, the burst of pain was forgotten, and she returned to massaging the belly that was by now approaching the size of a beach ball as a result of all the food that she was packing into it, in such a drunken state that she could remember wanting to do nothing else other than eat and rub her massively engorged belly. 

Pulling the pizza boxes towards her, Natasha opened them and smiled at the grumble her stomach gave, drunkenly thinking it meant she was still hungry. She was in ecstasy from her drunken state and from rubbing her gorgeous globe of a gut, and so continued to gorge herself with the pizza, ignoring the shows that were playing on her television. 

Even in her advanced state of drunkenness, the pizza was heavenly, far better than the no-name store brand pizza she bought. The cheese wasn’t as gooey; the sauce was not only thicker but there was far more of it; the toppings were fresh and covered most of the surface; and the bread! The bread was fantastically soft and fluffy. 

“Oh gawd… this pizza! It’s like… like sex!” she slurred, unable to think of a better comparison. Savoring every bite, Natasha slowly ate her way through the first pizza in a haze of euphoria and alcohol. 

At this point, a stark change was happening to her belly. Where her belly had formed a 7 inch bulge or so after finishing the cheap pizzas and sausages, and the addition of the ice cream filling up the various spaces in her belly, making it rock solid and almost spherical; the soft bread base of the new pizza, which compressed when she chewed it, soaked up the liquids in her stomach and slowly expanded, forcing her belly out over time, instead of immediately as the other food did. As she finished off the first pizza, her belly had already bulged out another 2 inches, and beginning to show the indentations of food underneath the stretched skin. More worryingly, it was showing no signs of stopping anytime soon as the bread continued to expand in her stomach. 

However, there comes a point where the body will simply refuse to take any more food, no matter what, and Natasha was quickly reaching that limit. While she had finished the first pizza within 30 minutes, her pace slowed significantly as she continued, her body forcing her to slow down. Even when she paused to take a break, her body got closer to that tipping point as the bread continued its relentless expansion inside her stomach. But she was unaware of approaching this point, and her slowness didn’t register as she had now lost track of time, still in her mental haze, captivated by both the food and her expanding belly. 

As Natasha labored through the first slice of the second pizza, her newly discovered favorite method was to cram a large bite of pizza in her mouth, then slowly chew it as she massaged her belly, reveling in the sensation of playing with it. She distantly felt the sensation of her hands ghosting over the impressive bulk, rubbing both the cocoa oil and some of the cheese oil that stuck to her hands into her skin, as well as a similarly distant pain and pressure through her alcohol induced haze. 

Natasha vaguely knew that the pain and pressure was the food in her stomach pushing against her skin, but was unaware that not only was the pain she was feeling was only a fraction of the pain she would be feeling had she not been completely and utterly drunk; but also that the mere fact she was feeling the pain through her advanced drunken haze was a cause for concern. 

As the day slowly became the evening, Natasha began to experience a myriad of sensations. The alcohol in her system was slowly making her feel tired and sleepy. Her incessant rubbing of her belly had also started to lull her to sleep, and her body shutting down to try and process the sheer quantity of stuff that she had eaten over the past few hours didn’t help. But she relentlessly continued to eat, albeit slowly, working her way through the second pizza, even as her stomach continued to push outwards, and the skin became dangerously tight. 

Throughout this, her now grossly-overinflated beach ball of a belly bulged away from her body, swaying with every movement. Natasha had long ago brought up her legs to try and support the sheer bulk of her belly, and she had discovered that the most comfortable position was positioning her legs slightly to the sides of her globular gut, such that said gut was cradled between her legs, preventing the majority of swaying; but was also supported from below as it rested on her legs. 

As Natasha slowly worked her way through the rest of the second pizza, fighting off sleep, she started to feel the pain from her belly increase in intensity as her stomach reached maximum capacity, then proceeded to exceed it, entering a grossly overstretched state. It began to get more and more sensitive, and tiny movements were enough to send increasingly noticeable sparks of pain that seemed to ricochet through her belly. 

Each bite got more and more labored as the pain mounted. Her breathing had gotten shallower and rapider, having unconsciously reduced her breaths as her belly grew in size, in an effort to prevent the physical act of breathing from moving her stomach. Finally, with three slices of pizza and a few shots of coke and rum left, her stomach rebelled enough that she stopped. 

She was a sight to behold, belly jutting out almost a foot, a true food baby; her skin an angry red underneath brown smears of cocoa butter, and stretch marks surrounded her belly button. Food stains coated her bikini top and her bikini bottom folded over under the force of her belly pushing down on it, disappearing under rolls of flab that had been displaced by her massive stomach. Her arms were hanging limply at her sides, driving home the impression of her being heavily drunk, out like a light after binging on alcohol and food. 

Which would have been the case, except that she had yet to fall asleep. _I’ve got three pieces left. I’ll just wait a while, and then I’ll finish them. Just… stay awake. _

After an hour passed, and Natasha drifted in and out of consciousness, accompanied by the sounds of her belly gurgling, she roused herself enough to refocus on her task. Being drunk to the point of not being able to focus her eyes on any particular object, she felt around for the pizza box, and after eventually finding it, grabbed one slice and shoved it in her mouth. Feeling her body start to react and protest against the new food, she somehow had the presence of mind to rapidly chew and swallow, the fastest she had done so in many hours. 

Feeling her belly groan and start to rebel, she quickly grabbed the last two pieces, and folding them together to make a pseudo-sandwich, started working through it like her life depended on it. Savagely ripping pieces off with her teeth, she accompanied each massive bite with a shot of rum and coke to soften the bread. Finishing the two slices, leaving little left but crumbs, she grabbed the bottle of rum and drank the dregs straight from the bottle before doing the same with the bottle of Coke. Natasha was humming in happiness as she finished the last items of her gorging session. 

Not noticing as the bread absorbed the new liquid and nearly forced a reappearance; she looked around, but couldn’t see anything other than empty boxes, wrappers and bottles at her sides, all testaments to her gluttony. Though Natasha had trouble focusing on any one item, she was still amazed at the sheer amount she had eaten, and even more so at her massively engorged gut, which was hiding her legs from sight in her reclined position. 

Natasha contemplated going to her bed and sleeping off the aftereffects of her gorging session, but the sounds that her stomach was making quickly persuaded her not to. Giving up on the thought of going to her bed, Natasha instead stayed in the bean bag chair, held hostage to the incredible bulk that was her belly. 

Exploring the range of motion that was available to her, she quickly realized that she could no longer reach around her belly, and was quietly pleased by this, though it meant she could no longer support it with her arms. Despite this, Natasha continued wiggling around in the chair in an attempt to find a more comfortable position, cupping what she could of her belly in a vain attempt to stop it moving with every move she made. 

She remembered that by leaning back, she could give her stomach more room to expand, which should ease her discomfort slightly. While her stomach had already grown past the point where such a technique would work, having expanded to its natural maximum before stretching even further, she derived a slight psychological benefit from it, and the intensity of the pain she was experiencing reduced a little. 

Eventually, Natasha found a comfortable position, nearly completely flat on her back by this point, with her belly sticking straight up into the air as if it was a beacon, reflecting the light from the television on its glossy surface. The sheer bulk of it was almost a beacon in itself; if anyone else was present it would be hard for them to not look at the orb that appeared to hover over her; it was such an impossible object that should have defied the limits of her body, and yet was real. 

Natasha shifted the beans in the chair around so her head was propped up, and relaxed, letting her arms dangle limply by her sides, taking a break from the hours of gorging and rubbing. With a sigh of contentment, she took a few moments to enjoy the sight of the sphere bulging far beyond her breasts. With her mind trying to fall asleep, she soon fell into a semi-conscious state, kept alert only by the pain signals her immense belly was sending. 

There was little she could do about the pain from her stomach even as the intensity increased with the soft pizza crust continuing to soak up any and all liquid in her stomach, expanding slowly as the Baliey’s, Coke, rum and melted ice cream that Natasha had packed in spread throughout her stomach, inevitably coming into contact with the absorbent bread. With the sheer quantity that she had eaten, it was a recipe for extreme growth. And so Natasha’s belly continued to grow even after she stopped gorging herself, before settling at a massive 13 inch bulge, with her belly now almost 66 inches around. Sure, other women had much larger bellies, but the growth on her fairly sleek frame was so out of proportion that the bulge looked a lot bigger than it actually was. 

By the time her stomach’s expansion stopped, the skin on her belly had stretched to the point it became a tight form fitting layer around her massive stomach, showing off every tiny bulge caused by a bump of food, changing what was previously almost perfectly spherical into an uneven surface. This tension of her skin, pulled beyond its natural maximum, was what kept her conscious, bringing her awake when she was on the verge of sleep as the subdermal layers ripped under the pressure, sending shocks along her nerves as angry red stretch marks formed on the surface of her great dome. 

As the food was digested bit by bit, Natasha’s stomach began to shrink, and the pressure that she felt correspondingly reduced. After a few hours, the pain had subsided to a bearable level, and she was no longer jerked back to full awareness whenever she had the misfortune of shifting in her half-awake state. She slowly drifted off into a deep slumber, surrounded by the remnants of her extreme stuffing session. 

Any onlooker could see that she had consumed an extremely large quantity of food. With the oily surface of her belly glistening in the dawn light that was now streaming through the windows, it was almost picturesque. 

The evidence of her gorge was obvious - whether it was her severely distended stomach, covered in both cocoa and cheese oil, and a number of angry red stretch marks across the front of it showing its recent rapid growth; her bikini, with the elastic band in the bottoms having long folded over, yielding to the force exerted by the bottom of her immensely large stomach, and the tight black lycra bikini top covered in ice cream stains, crumbs and pizza sauce both old and new, a testament to the food she gorged herself on; or her surroundings, littered as they were with empty pizza boxes, ice cream tubs with drops of ice cream running down the sides, and bottles of coke and liquor; with crumbs scattered around her on the floor. It was clear just how much she had eaten. 

Natasha woke up nearly 16 hours later, with her stomach having deflated slightly in the intervening time as it had partially worked through the massive load in it; but also with a killer hangover and the need to urgently use the toilet. As she got to her feet by rolling off her bean bag chair, followed by pushing herself up with the use of the floor and wall as bracers, her movements were accompanied by a dull pain from her stomach, a reminder that her stomach and belly had yet to completely recover from the workout she had put them through. The pain at every jiggle was something that would persist whenever she moved for the next few days. 

After shuffling her way to the bathroom (being unwilling to take steps, which would jostle her belly) and using the toilet (cautiously sitting down while using her hands to brace herself against the seat and the wall), she examined her significantly larger belly in the bathroom mirror. In wonderment of the size she had achieved, she wondered what would be the lasting effects of the extreme stuffing session, noting the glaring red stretch marks that now littered her belly. 

While Natasha was impressed and enraptured at the sheer size of her belly had grown as she ate, not to mention how it grown larger even after she had stopped gorging herself; she remembered the then all-encompassing feeling of wanting to gorge herself beyond her limits. The out of control feeling scared her slightly, and she resolved to not repeat stuffing to the same extent again. 

Leaving her bikini on, knowing that it was pointless to attempt to put anything else on, Natasha collapsed into her bed, and slept the rest of the night, waking up late the next morning. 

(Continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## HowardFarns

Very well written! Well done so far


----------



## natani

HowardFarns said:


> Very well written! Well done so far


Aww... 

Thanks! Did you register just to say that? =)

---

*Chapter Six *

Waking up to the sun blazing through the window, Natasha yawned and stretched, still feeling lethargic despite the hours of sleep. Drowsily getting out of bed, Natasha sat on the side of her bed and looked down at her still enlarged belly, poking it as it flopped into her lap and stayed there. Memories came flooding back as she reached down and probed the new mass, distantly remembering her gorging session through the alcohol haze while playing with the new expansions to her folds of fat.

Deciding to get on with her day, Natasha got up and finished her morning routine. While brushing her teeth, she looked at herself in the mirror, and planned her day while idly observing the thicker folds and faint ghostly stretch marks that now littered her skin. _I’ve got to clean up the living room… and myself. Better do that first, let my shower water heat up. And since I’ve got to wash my bikini anyway, might as well wear it while cleaning up everything, then I’ll come back and have a nice hot shower._

She walked out of the bathroom, making sure to flip on the water heater as she jiggled back to the living room to start cleaning up the debris of her day of gluttony. As she walked, she noticed that her thighs seemed to brush together more. _Huh. Bigger belly, thicker thighs… I wonder I if I’ve got bigger breasts too. _

Her train of thought derailed as she entered her living room. Natasha stopped short, momentarily stunned at the sight. _Oh wow. This is more than what I remember eating. It explains the added layers and why I still feel bloated, I guess._

Getting down to work, Natasha started stacking the empty boxes on a convenient tray. _2 tubs of ice cream, bread crumbs, bottles of ketchup and mustard. Wow. And what’s this? More pizza? I don’t remember getting this. _ 

Picking up the four pizza boxes, she realized that two of them were still untouched. _Guess I’ve got lunch and dinner for later._ 

Natasha carried the tray to the kitchen, and put the pizza away in her fridge, before turning her attention back to the tray, sorting out the rubbish from the recyclables.

The task was quickly finished, and after a few minutes with a broom, 2 boxes of pizza and Natasha herself were the only evidence of what happened two days ago. Waddling back to her room, Natasha stripped off her bikini, bracing herself against the doorframe as she struggled with the overburdened bottoms. 

_Huh,_ she thought. _They’ve held up surprisingly well. Even with, well, my greatly increased weight. No point beating around the bush._

Natasha threw the bikini into the laundry bin, and stepped into the shower. Jacking up the pressure to the maximum, she relaxed as the warm water poured down on her, washing the residue of the last few days off. Crumbs that were trapped in the drain cover where soon drowned in soap suds as Natasha slowly ran a bar of soap over her body. She grinned as she ran the bar through her newly deepened folds, and her grin grew as she lifted up her belly to reach her nether regions.

Eventually, Natasha was satisfied, and she turned off the shower and stepped out. She stood still for a bit, watching as droplets of water ran over the apex of her belly, never to be seen again. As she stood there though, a chill in the air started biting into her, and she quickly reached for a towel to finish drying off.

Having finished drying herself, Natasha draped the towel around her shoulders and walked back into her room. _What have I got left to do? The movers are coming tomorrow afternoon to get my stuff, and I’ve got a week left before I fly off. Wonder what I should do with that time._ 

Still mulling over potential activities, Natasha took a sky blue bra and boy shorts set out of her dresser, and pulled them on. The set was already too tight on her when she got them 30 pounds ago, and now they looked to be on the verge of snapping at any moment &#8211; the bottoms were stretched taut over her wider hips and ass, becoming almost completely transparent; and her breasts were overflowing the bra. 

_Yep. It’s a good thing I didn’t bother packing them for college, _ Natasha thought, as she pulled out a pair of sweatpants. _Don’t think they’ll last much longer… they look and feel like they’ll explode off me if I bend over._

Moving onto her increasingly tight pair of sweatpants, Natasha tugged them up over her thicker thighs and butt, feeling the velour stretch around her enhanced curves. 

_Huh. It almost looks like they have a vaguely slimming effect,_ she thought as she looked at her reflection in the mirror. _Which of course, doesn't do much._ 

Throwing on an old t-shirt as her final piece of clothing, Natasha tried in vain to keep it covering her belly as it inched up with every footstep and resultant jiggle of her belly. 

After a few tries, she gave up, and with a sigh of exasperation, she left for the kitchen, the skin tight shirt having discovered an equilibrium, settling just above her belly button, exposing a thin strip of flesh that was bulging out above the waist of her sweat pants.

Natasha rooted through her fridge, looking for any item that might expire soon. _Better finish the expiring stuff first. Boxes of mac and cheese I can ship if I don’t end up finishing them, but stuff like fish fingers are harder. Though it’s a moot point if I don’t find anything. _

She looked for a few more minutes, but didn’t find anything on the verge of expiring. _Well, I should finish up the pizza. Don’t think pepperoni and cheese can really go bad, but it was sitting out for a day so it’s probably on the edge. _

Taking it out and sticking it in the oven took only a few seconds, and after setting the timer for 15 minutes, Natasha looked around and started cataloguing her remaining items.

_I purposely left out the minimal amount of cutlery, so that has to stay out till I leave… Food I’m going to try and finish most of it before I go, what’s left I can drop off at the Salvation Army before hitting the airport, it’s mostly non-perishable anyway. I’ll grab a carton of orange juice tomorrow though, I’ll be able to finish that- _Her thoughts were once again interrupted by the doorbell ringing.

“Huh.” Natasha checked her watch. “No, I’ve got the correct day… the shipping people are only coming tomorrow, not today… I wonder who that could be,” she wondered out loud as she walked to the door and glanced through the peephole. Seeing who it was on the other side, she unlocked the door and opened it.

“Pizza guy! It was Andrew, right? Didn’t order any pizzas this time, so what can I do for you today?” Natasha had a vague memory of him checking her out when he dropped off the pizzas, and wanted to see if it was real, or just her imagination.

“Erm-“ Natasha noticed his glance immediately go to her strip of exposed belly, and she tugged her shirt down, her face flushing as she did so. “Oh… whoops.” 

_Crap! Guess he doesn’t like me,_ she thought, as Andrew looked away.

He shook his head, and turned back to Natasha. “Oh no, don’t worry about it. It’s not…” 

He trailed off, waving his hands in the air in a vague manner before hooking his thumbs through the belt loops on his jeans. Natasha then took note of the bulge in his jeans as he tried to use the motion to adjust them. _Ok, I was wrong. Maybe he does like me. Even like this._

Natasha’s revelation was interrupted as Andrew started up again. “Right. Let’s try this again. Hi. Just came around to see if you were doing ok after last last night. You looked pretty out of it, so just thought I’d stop by and check up.”

“Aww. That’s sweet of you. No, I’m doing fine, thanks. Went on a bit of a binge there, but, yeah, everything’s good now.” Natasha replied, waiting to see what his response was.

“Oh, ok. Glad to know you’re doing fine.” There was an awkward pause as the two of them just stared at each other. “Well, ok, I should be off then. See you around.” 

“Yep, you have a good day. Bye now.”

Natasha watched as Andrew turned around and walked off before closing the door. Just as she was about to lock it, she heard Andrew’s voice outside. “Man! I’m such a coward. Now she probably thinks I’m a weirdo or something!” 

She heard what sounded like him kicking the wall before he started speaking again. “Crap! Crap! Crap!! Couldn’t even ask her if she would go out to lunch sometime, get to know her better.”

Natasha thought about what she would do. _Well, I feel like inviting him back in, but I’m leaving for uni in a week. I don’t want to lead him on. But if I’m clear about it, it shouldn’t be too bad… just make it completely clear that I’m only up for a few one night stands. Nothing long term._

Opening the door, she poked her head out and looked down for Andrew. Seeing him just about to round the corner, she shouted out. “Hey! Sure I can’t interest you in a drink or something? I’m just about to sit down to lunch!”

Her shout had the desired effect, as Andrew turned around and quickly walked back to her door. “You sure you don’t mind? I’ll be intruding on your lunch.”

“Nah, I’m good. Haven’t had much company recently, been packing up to move off to uni.” She calculated her next words to see what effect they’d have on him. “Besides, I was going to have one of the pizzas you dropped off two nights ago. Only managed to finish two of them that night.”

She delivered her words in the middle of Andrew’s step, and wasn’t disappointed as he stumbled slightly. She grinned internally as she pushed even further. “Normally I’d be able to finish all four, but I loaded up on a few subs and tubs of ice cream first. Still felt hungry and that’s when I ordered the pizza.” 

She didn’t miss Andrew running his hand down his jeans as she walked by him into the kitchen. “Just take a seat. I don’t have much other than ice water I’m afraid, with the moving and all. Is that ok?”

His voice was slightly higher pitched than what she remembered as he replied. “Sure, yeah, that’s ok.” 

Taking the ice cube tray out of the freezer, she purposely dropped an ice cube on the floor. 

“Oh, drat,” she said to get his attention as she leaned over, positioning herself so he’d get a perfect view of her butt straining against her tight sweat pants. Natasha smiled when she heard a sharp intake of breath behind her.

_Yep. He’s interested all right. Now to get him to talk more and loosen up._Natasha filled up the cup with water from the tap, and walked back over to the table where Andrew had taken a seat and handed him the cup, noting that he moved his hand from his lap. She could tell he was trying to appear nonchalant, but knew that he had been doing anything but resting his hands there.

Sitting down, Natasha continued to talk to Andrew, getting to know him as something beyond “pizza guy interested in fat chicks like me”. Their small talk was only interrupted by the oven dinging, and Natasha continued to talk as she pulled the pizza out of the oven and carried it and two plates over to the table.

She offered one to Andrew, only for him to refuse. 

_Yeah, I expected that. Glad to see I’m not wrong,_ she thought. The two continued to talk as Natasha worked her way through the pizza.

Natasha had gotten through half the pizza as they continued to talk, and she noticed that Andrew had gradually gotten more animated as they spoke. She decided to take a break, and leaned back in her chair, resting her hands on her belly.

“You’re done?” was Andrew’s next statement. 

“Oh, no. Not even close. Just taking a breather. Besides, I don’t think I’ve completely digested the last meal. I’m normally nowhere near this round after only 4 slices,” was her response, punctuated with a shake of her belly for emphasis.

“Ah. That makes sense. Though…” Andrew trailed off as he started searching through his pockets before pulling out a handkerchief with a triumphant “Ahha!” 

He wadded it together and leaned forward. 

“You’ve got a bit of sauce on your…” he started, wiping an errant dab of sauce off Natasha’s cheek before trailing off. He flushed red as he realized what he had done without thinking.

“Oh I’m so sorry. That was too forward of me. Uhm, er… look, better go.” He got up to leave as Natasha leaned forward and grabbed his wrist.

“Just a minute.” She waited for him to turn around. “Look, I’m fairly sure you’re attracted to me. And I find myself quite liking you. I’m only around for another week, so I’m not looking for anything serious, but I’m not opposed to having a bit of fun. And I’m not usually this forward, but I’m fairly sure you like this.” 

Natasha took Andrew’s hand, and slid it under her shirt to rest on her belly. “And I’ve never done stuffed myself for anyone else’s pleasure, but I’m going to finish this pizza whether you leave or not. So, do you want to stay?”

It took some time for Natasha’s words to penetrate into Andrew’s daze, but he finally murmured something as he stared at Natasha’s belly. Natasha missed it, and leaned forward. “Hmm? What was that?”

Andrew looked up at Natasha. “I said &#8216;pinch me’. I mean… I know I’m attracted to larger women. Especially those with larger bellies. That was the one thing I don’t mind about delivering pizzas. I’d get to imagine some of the customers gorging themselves on pizza, and I’d even sometimes see an effect over a while. But to have a girl stuff herself to get a big belly, with me watching… that’s just something I’d never imagined would happen. So, yeah… definitely staying.”

Natasha smiled at Andrew’s admission. “In that case… I might as well start heating the second pizza.” 

She walked over and got out the second pizza out of the fridge, and placed it in the oven before returning to stand in front of Andrew.

“I wasn’t planning on doing this, but based on what you mentioned, I figure you would probably like this,” she said, pulling her t-shirt off and exposing her fleshy torso and overflowing bra, before sliding her sweat pants off and showing off her belly as it lapped over the front of her panties, hiding a portion of the taut fabric from view.

Finally, instead of returning to her original seat, she turned around and sat on Andrew’s lap, surprising him both with the action and her weight. 

“You know, after my gluttony two days ago, my belly feels awful. Think you’d mind giving me a massage?” she said as she pulled the remaining pizza slices towards her.

(Continued in post 14 of this thread)


----------



## TheOwl

There was certainly no need to be nervous about posting this story, it has been very good and looking forward to the next part.


----------



## natani

Attack of the writer's block, episode n.nn. :| 

*Chapter 7 ---*

Andrew smiled to himself as Natasha leaned back against him, and started massaging her belly while she continued the pizza. His pleasant daze of massaging Natasha’s bloated belly was interrupted as she used a brief moment when she wasn’t cramming pizza in her mouth to ask a question. 

“So... why do you like fat girls?” 

He took a moment to try and make his answer coherent. “It’s… a bit strange to put in words I guess, but I’ve… preferred larger women for a while. I’m not sure when it started, but there’s just a… strong preference, one that’s grown over time. I mean, the curves just… enhance a woman’s femininity for me, I guess. I can’t really put it into words. I mean, when I first saw you, I thought you were pretty good on the eyes. Not that I didn’t like you. But now… now you just look a lot hotter.” 

Natasha hmm-ed through a mouthful of pizza. She could feel proof of his statement poking into a butt cheek and wiggled around on his lap, enjoying the shiver that ran through Andrew’s body, not to mention the feel of the bulge getting larger. 

All too soon, Natasha finished the pizza, and the two of them were left sitting with nothing to do. The still air of the kitchen was only broken by Natasha’s moans as Andrew worked magic on her swollen belly. 

“Mhmm… That feels so good…. Where did you learn to do this?” 

“This? Didn’t learn anywhere, just comes naturally to me.” 

Natasha sized Andrew’s hand once again as a thought struck her. “I had a thought… how about, when the pizza’s done, we take it and head to my bedroom? I’d love to see what you could do with me laying down.” 

As she said it, the inadvertent double meaning became clear to Natasha. She rushed to clarify her words, her face flushing slightly as she did so. “Not that we’d do anything really intimate… that’s a bit too fast for me.” 

She imagined what was going through Andrew’s mind as she felt the bulge grow underneath her, and then shivered as he huskily whispered into her ear. “I don’t care what you do; you’re already making my wildest fantasies seem like tame bedtime stories in comparison.” 

Natasha jerked up off Andrew’s lap as the oven dinged. After collecting the pizza from the oven, she walked to her bedroom, pizza in hand, gesturing to Andrew to follow her. The two of them moved down the hallway, with Andrew hanging back to with Natasha’s round butt undulate and jiggle in the confines of her panties. Natasha threw a comment over her shoulder. “So, like what you see?” 

“Oh yes!” was his response. 

atasha reclined on her bed and laid the pizza box beside her, patting the space next to her for Andrew to sit down. As he sat, she took a slice and started eating it, teasing Andrew as she folded the slice in half and started licking it, pulling it in and out of her mouth. Before long though, she sucked it down, and turned to face Andrew. 

“So… what were your fantasies? You mentioned them earlier,” she said, taking another slice of pizza as she spoke. 

“Well…” Andrew paused, wondering about what effect his next few statements would have on this burgeoning relationship. “Since we’re being open and honest with each other… One of them? Feeding someone, watching as they gorge themselves, getting a tight round bulging belly… just like yours a few days ago.” 

He reached over and rubbed her belly to emphasize his point. 

“Well then… in that case, you’ve got most of a pizza there. What are you waiting for?” 

Andrew paused, wondering if he had heard Natasha correctly. “You mean… feed you the rest of the pizza?” 

Natasha just gave him a look. 

“No silly, that pizza’s for you. Yes, of course I mean me.” she said with a roll of her eyes. 

“Well then, in that case…” Andrew fell silent as he picked up the pizza box and moved next to Natasha. The two of them stared into one another’s eyes as Andrew pulled out a slice of pizza and brought it to Natasha’s mouth. As she took a bite, he hesitated, the absurdity of the situation hitting him. 

Natasha noted his pause, and swallowing her bite, asked him what was up. 

“Well… it’s a bit funny, this whole thing. You have to admit, this is an oddly intimate moment for two relative strangers. An hour ago, you didn’t even know my name, and now I’ve had my hands on your belly, got essentially a lap dance, and now I’m feeding you a pizza. It's oddly fast.” 

Natasha had but one response. 

"And it's also oddly good," she said with a grin on her face, leaning forward to take another bite of the pizza. Andrew met her eyes, and together the two of them shared a grin as Andrew fed her the rest of the pizza. 

------------------------------- 

A short while later, Natasha slid down her bed, laying out flat as Andrew continued to massage her now slightly larger belly, the empty pizza box lying ignored as crumbs cascaded off Natasha's belly with each movement of Andrew's hands. She was humming in happiness as Andrew worked his fingers around the bulge in her middle. 

He was smiling at his amazing fortune - it wasn't everyday someone was willing to stuff themselves with him watching, much less allow him to give them a massage afterwards. Feeling Natasha's stomach rumble under his ministrations, he paused, allowing the rumble to work itself out. There was a moment of stillness before Natasha let out a loud burp. In the aftermath, both of them sought out the other, and they broke into shared laughter when their gazes met. 

The spontaneous fit of laughter over, the two of them slowly lapsed into a peaceful silence, and Andrew sank back down on the bed from kneeling over Natasha. 

_She's fantastic,_ he thought. _Playful, spontaneous and seems to have a great mind... and a hot bod. Yeah, I could see myself living with her._ 

Andrew blinked. 

_Where did that thought come from?_ he wondered. _I mean, it's true, but...the two of us! She already said she's not looking for anything serious, and I don't want to get shot down again... _ 

In an effort to distract himself, Andrew cast his gaze around the room, before alighting on Natasha's alarm clock. 

"Oh, crap! It's been 2 hours! I arranged to meet my friends half an hour ago to grab lunch and a movie!" 

Andrew's sudden exclamation brought Natasha out of her light drowse as he fairly jumped off her bed and darted out to her living room, missing the show of Natasha sitting up with a struggle and her body undulating with every step as she followed him down the hall. 

Andrew rushed over to the door and pulled his shoes on before turning to face Natasha. "I'm so so sorry to rush out on you like this, but..." 

He couldn't think of anything, and trailed off, staring helplessly at Natasha. He mentally floundered around, trying desperately to think of something to salvage the situation. He could only think of one thing on the spot, but he wasn't sure how Natasha would respond. 

_Oh, screw it. You know you'll regret this if you don't at least ask!_ Andrew thought, trying to psych himself up. 

"Look... I'd like to make this up to you, so I'll take a stab at this," he started. "Long weekend's coming up, so would you like to grab lunch with me one day? Maybe a pizza or something?" 

"Would you prefer to eat here, or eat out?" 

"Err... if there's a repeat of today, here I guess." came the reply with only a hint of a stammer. 

"Sounds good to me. Friday ok?" 

Feeling more confident, Andrew replied. "Sure... better ask though. How many pizzas then?" 

Natasha just laughed as she ushered Andrew out the door. "You saw me eat today, take a guess. There's the entire weekend." 

She winked at Andrew as she closed the door and locked it. 

Andrew took a deep breath, and jogged to the elevators as he thought about what happened. _Well, that outcome was unexpected. Better prepare for the weekend then. _

Reaching the elevator, he took out his phone and called a friend who worked at the pizza shop with him. 

“Hey, Tosh… yeah, it's me Andrew. Is the ordering system still set up with the 6 pizzas for 6 dollars hidden offer? ... It is? Awesome. Got a private party this weekend, and I figure I might as well take advantage of my employee discount. How many pizzas did we work out last time as the cheapest? ... Yeah, I’ll take two sets of 6 then. Who's on on Friday? ... You are? Sweet. I’ll message you the toppings night, pick 'em up bright and early Saturday morning. ... Right. See you man. “ 

Stepping into the elevator, he had a thought. _Well, looks like my weekend will be an... interesting one, if nothing else._

(Continued in post 17 of this thread)


----------



## Nalim

It gets better and better. More please.


----------



## natani

Just a note that no, I'm not dead, and that I am intending on finishing this. I've got the end part done, just the bridge that's giving me problems...


----------



## natani

Two days later, Andrew was knocking at Natasha's door bright and early, bracing 6 pizza boxes against the door as he waited for Natasha to let him in. 

The door was unlocked with a 'thunk', and Andrew was treated to the sight of Natasha dressed in a pair of shorts and a ratty old t-shirt, both of which had seen better days. 

"And a slimmer occupant," Andrew thought. "Judging from the way she's filling them out."

Andrew was nearly salivating with lust. The goddess in front of him was picturesque, and hitting all his buttons. The shorts and shirt were pulled taut across Natasha's belly, conforming to even the smallest curves. On anyone else, the words on the shirt could probably have been read despite having faded into the grey background after repeating washings, but Natasha's well endowed chest stretched them into unreadability. And that wasn't mentioning the way her thighs filled up the shorts, nor how her legs seemed impossibly beautiful.

Natasha, meanwhile, was still half asleep and didn't notice Andrew ogling her. She squinted against the glare from the early morning sun shining behind Andrew. "Oh, it's you." 

She let out a yawn, not bothering about social conventions before stepping aside to let Andrew in. 

"Did I just wake you up?" were Andrew's first words to Natasha. She merely gave him a baleful glare from underneath a rogue fringe of hair before muttering "too damn early" and letting out another yawn. She waved off his apologies, pausing to collect her thoughts.

"You know where the kitchen is, just leave the pizzas in the oven... I'll go... wake up more." Natasha turned and walked off as Andrew interrupted her. "Actually, I've got more pizzas downstairs." 

"Then go get them. Just close the door, it won't lock behind you." Her words trailed back to Andrew as she walked to her bedroom, with her mind still curled up in bed.

---

Natasha walked into the kitchen 10 minutes later, barely noticing Andrew as she focused on making a cup of coffee. She leaned back against the fridge as the coffee percolated through the grounds and stretched her arms above her head, letting out another huge yawn. 

Andrew focused on the band of flesh that appeared between the top of her shorts and the hem of her shirt as she stretched, appreciating the beauty of her rotund form. Her belly was smaller than he remembered it, but he chalked that up to Natasha's having stuffed herself the last time he saw her. 

"Besides, I brought stuff that would change that anyway," he reasoned to himself.

Noting that she had finally gotten her cup of coffee, Andrew started to get up from the chair he was sitting in, wincing slightly as it scraped against the floor. Natasha jumped at the sound, finally noticing Andrew in the room.

"Oh," she said, breathing heavily. "Don't scare me like that. I didn't see you there." Andrew forced his face into a look of contrition, hoping that the havoc Natasha's heaving breasts were wreaking on his hormone-riddled body wasn't obvious.

Fortunately, while the tenting in his pants was noticeable, Natasha was still not fully awake, and missed it as she focused on her coffee. She ambled over to the table and sat next to Andrew. The room was silent except for periodic slurps as Natasha slowly drained her coffee cup.

Eventually awake enough to have coherent thoughts, she started talking to Andrew. "Yeah, sorry about all this... I was up late last night finishing up stuff. I'm leaving next week and my bank finally realized it yesterday, so my day for packing became my day at the bank, so I had stuff to do when I finally got home." 

It was Andrew's turn to wave off her apology as the conversation turned to topics about him.

After a fair bit of talking and 3 cups of coffee, Natasha was alert enough to focus on the rest of the day. 

"Well, should ask, did you bring anything to watch? Because I usually just eat while watching shows. And eat and eat, as you remember," she said with a wink. 

Andrew internally rejoiced. 

"Yes! Now we're getting to the good part!" he thought as he answered her question. "Nope. You just said to bring pizzas, so that's what I did." 

"And how many did you decide to bring?" 

"Twelve." Natasha raised her eyebrows at that before humming to herself, thinking a while before responding.

"Wow, that's a lot. Definitely not going to finish that in one day." 

"Oh? But you managed a whole lot last time." 

"Yeah, that was because I got drunk, which I'm not doing again. Most of that night's a complete blur, and I just remember a dull pain and nothing else." Natasha shuddered slightly, something that didn't go unnoticed by Andrew, before she continued.

" I mean, I stuff myself because I like the feeling and looks of a large belly, but I want to be conscious of it. I'm pretty sure I just gorged on everything that was in reach, which I would have loved to see, but the fact is that I simply can't remember a thing about it. Ultimately disappointing." Realising that she had gone into more detail than she had wanted to, Natasha blushed as she ended her soliloquy. 

A few minutes later saw the two of them seated in front of the television watching a recent action movie, 3 boxes of pizza stacked at Natasha's side with a pitcher of water and a mug next to it.

Andrew watched as Natasha started mechanically eating the pizzas. She would take one slice, quickly finish it, then repeat the process with another fresh slice. Natasha quickly worked her way through the first of the three pizzas, pausing only to sip her drink before starting on the next pizza. Most of her attention was on the action on-screen, with her only needing to focus on the pizza box when she finished her slice, and she soon managed to do that without looking.

Andrew was torn between watching Natasha and the movie. 

"She was correct about it being quite boring... she's not doing anything special really," Andrew thought to himself. "Only thing is her belly's looking like it's starting to grow slightly. Poking out more between her shirt and shorts at least. But I can't tell if it's just my imagination, her shirt's riding up with her movements, or it's actually growing."

With his attention divided between the movie and the slowly growing beauty next to him, Andrew took a while to notice that Natasha was starting to slow down, while more skin poked through the gap between her clothes. She was taking twice as long to finish the last slice of the second pizza compared to the first slice, but nonetheless plowed on, not noticing that Andrew had swapped out the empty pizza box with the third full one. 

Just as the movie came to a end, Natasha finished the last slice of her second pizza and turned to Andrew. 

"So. You pick the next movie," she said, handing the computer mouse to him, before standing up and continuing, "While I go and use the toilet. Don't start without me."

She ended with a wink, and brushed pizza crumbs off her bosom and belly as she walked off. Andrew took the opportunity to bring up more boxes of pizza and throw the empty ones away. 

"Now, let's see... what movie would be interesting..." he thought to himself as he scrolled through Natasha's movies. "Let's go with scifi..."

When Natasha returned, Andrew had the movie cued up, and the two of them sat through it in a comfortable silence, the quiet periods of the movie punctuated only by the sound of Natasha working through another one and a half pizzas.

The third movie they watch passes in much the same way, with Natasha choosing an action movie, pausing only to undo her increasingly tighter shorts and roll up her shirt before pushing through her discomfort to finish off the remaining half of the fourth pizza, and put a large dent in the fifth.

Andrew took a moment to just stare at Natasha, looking at the changes her body had undergone. The ridge of flesh that he thought he had been imagining was now imitating a bowling ball in shape, pushing down the zipper of Natasha's shorts. Her belly, peeking out from behind a set of dark red panties, was rock solid, unmoving despite Natasha's frequent but shallow breathes.

Andrew moved next to Natasha, and started gently rubbing her belly, easing the pain. He moved his hands to the waistband of her shorts, before looking at Natasha. "Hey, Nat... I'm just going to open up your shorts a bit more, give your belly a bit more room."

Natasha didn't bother answering, choosing instead to shift in her seat to give Andrew better access to her belly. As Andrew slid the zipper down, Natasha's belly appeared to grow before his eyes, surging forward as the constraints were removed. Andrew finished, and looked up only to see Natasha staring back at him.

"What?" came the somewhat defensive question. 

Natasha chuckled briefly before replying. "Why not take them completely off? I know you want that." 

She stuck her tongue out at Andrew as she finished. Andrew hesitated, knowing somehow that what he did could change the tone of the relationship the two of them were developing. 

"Well... I could, but I'll leave that up to you. I just wanted you to be comfortable." The previously comfortable atmosphere disappeared as the two of them ventured into uncharted territory. Natasha bent her legs and used them to push her body up, allowing her to pull the shorts down. Andrew's eyes widened as more of Natasha's fleshy body was revealed. His pupils dilated as Natasha's shorts lowered, revealing the dark red panties to be boy shorts encasing a roll of flesh that encircled her hips, before revealing the soft flesh of her thighs.

Taking a few seconds to come back to reality, Andrew resumed massaging Natasha's belly as she picked out and started up another movie. Eventually the pain lapsed enough that Natasha had another slice of pizza halfway through the movie. Andrew jokingly held up another slice of pizza to her mouth once she finished her, but Natasha surprised him by taking bites out of it while he was holding it.

One slice turned into two, and from there four, and soon the movie was completely ignored as Andrew and Natasha were lost on their own world, with Andrew feeding Natasha slices as he continued messaging her growing belly.

Long after the movie finished, Natasha swallowed the final bite of the last slice of the sixth pizza and let out a large sigh while Andrew continued to smear pizza grease over Natasha's mound of a belly. Helping as she struggled to her feet, Andrew noted how her belly surged even further forward, testing the limits of her boy shorts. 

_"I swear that's the sound of seams and elastic snapping," _he thought as he eyed the fabric, forced to support a sudden increase in mass and size of Natasha's belly as she stood up.

Natasha's final act of consumption was sating her thirst, feeling somewhat dehydrated after six pizzas of varying degrees of saltiness. Andrew poured her a glass of water, and then refilled it after Natasha drained the first glass.

As Natasha waddled into her bedroom, the 2 large cups of water started interacting the pizza crust just like it had done in the past, and expanded in her belly. Natasha began to subconsciously groan at the increasing pain as she splayed out on her bed, while Andrew decided to help alleviate the pain by continuing his massages. 

Natasha slowly drifted in and out of sleep as Andrew ran his hands over her belly. "She's so hot like this... and I bet I could get her to eat more when she's half asleep like this, and probably open to suggestions." 

"But I better not... that'd ruin any hope of an actual relationship with her." Leaving her lying in bed, Andrew walked out of the room. As he left, he paused to turn off the lights, and whisper at Natasha before going to the living room to find a place to sleep. 

"Good night, Natasha."


----------



## Nalim

Hi, are you planing to continue this excelent story?


----------



## zxc098

excellent story, very well written.

Just my type of writer.

Keep up the good work


----------



## natani

I return after a term of uni with a New Year's gift. 
===
The next day, Natasha woke up to a still noticeably bulging belly. Running her hands over it, she listened to the sounds drifting down the hallway. _Andrew must be watching another movie, _she thought.

Rolling out of bed, she lurched to her feet, somewhat unprepared for the weight of her belly throwing off her center of gravity. Walking over to her mirror, she took a moment to inspect her bloated form in the mirror. _I think I can pull off this look probably with a bit less restrictive clothing though._ With that thought in mind, she stripped off her sauce and oil stained shirt, and threw on a bathrobe over her underwear instead of changing into a new set of clothes. Walking to the kitchen to get the next set of pizzas, she waved morning to Andrew as she passed him.

She reappeared next to Andrew after a few minutes, startling him by dropping the pizza boxes with a thud. He looked up in surprise as she sat down next to him. You didnt think Id forgotten about what I said, did you? I said Id eat what you brought over, and we still have today, and tonight. Andrew couldnt bring himself to say anything, his attention divided between Natashas words and the sight of her in the tight, practically form-fitting bathrobe, complete with bulging belly peeking through the front of the satiny fabric.

The morning proceeded much like the previous day  while they started out with a movie, it was quickly ignored by both of them. Still pretty full after the pizzas the day before, Natasha grew increasingly uncomfortable as she forced the first of the pizzas down. Hearing Natashas rapid breathing, Andrew reached over to massage her belly. He was unprepared for her reaction though; jerking his hand back as she suddenly took a deep breath and arched into his touch.

Natasha let out the breath before speaking. Why did you stop? I liked the feeling of your cool fingers on my belly. She turned her head towards Andrew in time to see him blink, surprised at her words. Well, ok then 

Andrew levered himself out of the beanbag chair he was sitting on as Natasha burrowed into hers, trying to find a more comfortable position. She sighed with pleasure as Andrews hands ghosted across the dome of her bulging belly. Her eyes fluttered closed in ecstasy after he responded to her suggestion of You can apply a bit more pressure, you know? with starting to knead her belly.

Laying there in comfort, Natasha slowly drifted into a semi-conscious state as the pain from her belly receded under Andrews ministrations. As he worked, Andrew tried to ignore how the bathrobe was slowly but surely falling open completely. He tried to keep his focus on his current activity, but was distracted as Natasha let out another deep sigh. He continued to work mechanically as he got a good look at Natashas well-endowed chest, now without the barrier of a shirt in the way. _Holy crap I dont even know what size those are, but they look impressive_ ran through his mind. 

Focused on studying Natashas chest, he didnt notice as Natasha regained full consciousness. This time, she didnt fail to notice his intent gaze at her boobs, or the tenting in his jeans. She shifted a leg slightly, just enough to allow her to run her calf over his crotch. His gaze shot upwards, and Andrew blushed as Natasha let out an evil smirk. So you really do like what you see, hmm? Interesting confirmation, she said, wiggling her eyebrows as she talked.

Andrew would have blushed harder if it was humanly possible. He settled instead for shyly nodding and looking away from Natashas intent gaze. Im going to assume that, like most males, bigger is better, and in your case, that means youd like me even bigger. Andrew hemmed and hawed a while before saying anything. Pretty much, yeah. I mean, dont force yourself or anything, youre more important, but, yeah He trailed off, uncertainty tingeing his voice. He marshaled his courage for a final admission.

His plan of admitting flat out that he liked her belly bulging out in front of her was preempted by Natasha simply saying Well then. Guess you wont have any problems passing me the next pizza, before grinning at the shock slowly spreading across Andrews face. As she flipped open the top, revealing the pizza inside to be liberally covered with pepperoni slices, she thought of something which might make the experience more enjoyable for both of them. 

Now that I think of it The dresser in my bedroom, second drawer from the top, left side there should be a jar of cocoa butter. If you run and get it, Ill let you massage it in. Andrew didnt need much incentive, and soon returned with the half-full jar. Sitting down next to Natasha, Andrew scooped out a large portion with his fingers, before continuing massaging Natashas growing belly.

As time passed, both of them ignored the movie that was playing, choosing instead to ask each other questions, with Natasha using the pauses in between slices to ask Andrew questions, while Andrew took advantage of Natashas breaks to ask her questions. Sooner than both of them anticipated, Natasha slid the most recently emptied pizza box behind her, before pulling the second last one towards her.

Wow, Andrew started. You look like youre really going to finish all 12 pizzas. Natasha let out a mirthless chuckle before replying. To be honest, Im not sure I can. Well youve been doing an impressive job, the pressures building again and I dont know how far I can make it. Andrew hummed at this information, knowing that Natashas belly _had_ been feeling increasingly hard and inflexible under his fingers, a sign that she would simply be unable to eat anymore soon, no matter how much she may want to.

Well, we could simply take a break for a while. Its not too late. Besides, Andrew paused and moved away from Natasha. I could do with a drink and bite to eat myself. Natasha smiled at him before nodding. Indeed, I suppose. Your chance to ask me more questions too. Be right back then. Brought a sub with me yesterday for myself, I can just heat it up. You dont mind if I use your microwave, right?

Nodding her head in the affirmative, Natasha relaxed into the bean bag chair as Andrew got up and walked to the kitchen, leaving her alone with her thoughts. _What in the world am I doing,_ she wondered silently. _I hardly know this guy, but Im about to make an even bigger pig of myself in front of him simply because he showed interest in me. And I am interested in him too, so I wonder if thats why Ive gone this far. But at the same time I dont really want to stop. And I dont think thats because of him, but me rather what to do, what to do_

Natasha was still musing when Andrew returned. _Ill just run with it,_ she decided as Andrew sat down next to her. Not betraying any sign of her internal turmoil, she freely answered Andrews questions as he listened, periodically taking bites of his sub.

Their conversation ended up being interesting enough that the two of them talked for hours, and before they knew it, it was already the late afternoon, and Natasha had yet to touch the two remaining pizzas. The first to notice that the room had gotten progressively darker, Natasha eyed the two remaining boxes of pizza.

You know its getting kind of late, Natasha ventured, reminding Andrew of the time. He pulled his mobile out and checked the time, his eyes widening as he looked at the screen. Oh wow, youre right. Its nearly 7! It was his turn to look at the pizza boxes, before he turned to look back at Natasha.

How are you feeling? Well the pressures dissipated somewhat, but its still there. 

Andrews next statement of You dont have to do this, you know, was met with a No, I should be good from Natasha. She pushed herself back into a seated position, positioning her legs just nicely to support her enormously bloated belly. Andrews eyes widened as he took in just how much Natashas belly had expanded from the last few pizzas, even after so many hours.

What had started off that morning as a bowling ball sized bulge had turned into a basketball size one pretty quickly. But laying relatively flat on the floor had pulled Natashas belly towards the ground, making it seem smaller, up until now when she sat up fully. Natasha wasnt too aware of this as she pulled the pizza box closer to her, opening it and taking two slices of pizza. Folding them on top of each other to make a pizza sandwich, she winked at Andrew before she started to gorge herself on the pizza slices, seeming only to take a breath in the barest of pauses. 

As she bolted down the remaining slices in a similar manner, Natasha moaned loudly as the pressure in her stomach built, with it now starting to cut through the wonderful taste of the food. Not trusting herself to speak and asked Andrew to pass the next box, she shoved the empty box out of the way and lunged for the last one, flipping it open and grabbing the first two slices. 

Watching openmouthed in amazement at Natashas sprint though the pizzas, Andrew wondered if he should pinch himself. _ I swear, her belly is getting even larger than it I wonder if she can make it through_ ran through his mind as she finished off the slices and grabbed another two. 

Natasha was struggling through the two pieces, wincing at the pain radiating throughout her belly; pain which seemed to double whenever she took another bite of pizza. _Ill just finish this slice_ became her mantra, even as she started panting in pain. With one final push, she shoved the crust into her mouth and choked it down, even as tears welled up in her eyes from the pain she was feeling. Deciding to stop, she just fell back in the beanbag chair, letting the beads shift until she reached some sort of equilibrium.

Andrew shook himself out of the trance he was in, and leaned over Natasha. Are you ok? he asked. Natasha only nodded her head in response, but even that was a muted motion, with her not wanting to move any part of her body too much. 

Is there anything I can do? was Andrews next question, and it only got him a gesture at the jar of cocoa butter that was still lying next to Natasha. He moved closer to her, and started to massage her belly, marveling at its even bigger size as he gave it a good rub down with the little lotion that was left in the jar.

After a while, Natasha was confident enough to speak without feeling like she would be sick. Oh god, she said, slowly letting her body go limp, still breathing heavily. That was intense. And not something I want to do again. She winced as her belly let out a loud gurgle, while Andrew chuckled as he felt her orb of a belly rumble underneath his fingers. 

Minutes passed with the two of them sitting there, not doing much. The silence was broken with Natasha asking Think you could help me move to the bed? I think Ill be more comfortable there. As Andrew got up, Natasha moved around to get a better angle to stand up from, pulling up the sagging boy shorts as she did so, tugging them up to hug the underside of her beach ball sized belly.

With Andrew pulling her up, Natasha slowly got to her feet, but was unprepared for the boy shorts letting out a large pop as the stitches gave way under the sudden force of her belly surging outwards. Natasha examined the damage, fingering the large hole that had appeared in the side of the boy shorts, which were only staying on by virtue of being stretched tight around her thighs.

She let out a snicker as she realized what had happened  she had gorged on enough pizza to blow out of her underwear! Still amused, Natasha painstakingly waddled to her bedroom, cupping her hands underneath her round belly to give it some support as she walked, with Andrew following behind, carrying the box with the remaining 4 slices.

Natasha inched herself onto the bed, moving slowly to resist jiggling her belly. Finally lying flat on the bed, she sprawled out across the sheets, her belly towering above the rest of her profile. Andrew stood next to the bed, looking down at her. You feeling better now? Yes, quite a bit. Laying down helps a lot with the pressure, actually.

Andrew smiled at that. Thats good. Im glad youre feeling better. But its getting late, and I should really be going. Natasha reached out and grabbed his hand before he could leave. You know you dont have to go. You can stay the night.

Andrews heart seemed to skip a beat. _What is she asking!? _Was his main thought. Seeing the confusion on his face, Natasha continued. Not to do anything, but just to, well hold me. I know you like touching me, and I quite like the sensation of you touching me she tailed off, somewhat embarrassed at the admission.

Andrews face broke into a wide grin. I love the sound of that. He slid onto the bed next to Natasha, and curled his body into her side, resting an arm on her belly. Surprisingly content with each others touch, the two of them drifted off to sleep together. 

The next morning, Natasha was woken up by a beam of sunlight coming in through her window. She stretched, pausing when she touched something new. She turned over, coming face to face with a still half-asleep Andrew. She ran her hand down his still-clothed body, and he responded with a sleepy smile, and reciprocated the touching.

Moving his hand back to her belly, Andrew let out a grin as he resumed massaging Natashas still considerably engorged belly. From her position next to him, Natasha became aware of a steadily increasing pressure against her thigh and soon realized what was happening. _Oh my. I wonder maybe_ she paused her train of thought, and craned her neck, looking around the room.

What are you looking for? was Andrews question when he saw what she was doing. Seeing her target, she ignored the question and rolled away from Andrew. Hearing the rustling of cardboard on cloth split seconds later, Andrew started to get up, only to be interrupted with Natasha rolling back towards him. 

She reached out and grabbed his shoulders with her hands. Do you trust me? she asked. Uh yeah. I do. Why? Once again Natasha ignored the question, and pulled Andrew closer to her. He was unprepared for her to do so, and lost track of what was happening with her quick motions, but a split second later ended up pinned beneath Natashas bulk, her belly pressing hard against his.

The sudden force made him let out an oof as air was pushed out of his lungs, but Natasha grinned evilly as she felt him stiffen beneath her. She wiggled slightly in her perch on top of his crotch, laughing as she heard a groan escape him. I figured you might like this, she said with a smile on her lips.

Andrew glared at her, but his dilated pupils told a different story  he was drinking in the sight of his fantasies made into flesh; even in his best dreams he hadnt anticipated anything like this. Trying to resist the temptation to groan as Natasha squirmed back and forth on his crotch, he quickly gave up and let out another pent-up groan of pleasure.

The pleasurable sensations stopped as Natasha leaned over and grabbed the last box of pizza, and with a slice in each hand, stared at Andrew as she began eating the slices, alternating between hands, and punctuating each bite with another small movement.

Andrew stared at her, entranced throughout this routine of sorts. Finishing both slices of pizza, Natasha marshaled her courage, and leaned forward to give Andrew a kiss, only to be prevented from doing so by her belly blocking her halfway. 

Andrew smiled at this, reaching up to brush a strand of hair back behind Natashas ear. Natasha returned his smile at that, and asked quietly Ive got two slices of pizza what do you want me to do?

I dont care I really dont. This was more than I ever imagined possible, and this is well, this is incredible. She smiled, reaching out and running a finger between the buttons of his shirt. You sure? You cant think of anything? I didnt say that He reached over to the box and grabbed one of the slices, bringing it to Natashas mouth. She leaned forward and took a bite, and slowly continued eating her way through it, with Andrew replacing it with the last slice when she was almost done.

Natasha made short work of the last slice, and paused before taking the last bite. Keeping her gaze locked with Andrews, she took the last bit of crust from between his fingers, and then proceeded to lick the oil off his fingertips, nibbling them slightly as she did so, before releasing them. 
Andrew lowered his arm back to the bed, and the two of them sat there for a few minutes in an unusual embrace.

The tranquility of the atmosphere was shattered by Andrews phone ringing loudly, and closing his eyes and letting out a sigh, he reached under Natasha into his jeans to extract it.

Natasha couldnt hear the other side of the conversation, but Andrews short answers and increasingly dark expression were enough. He concluded the phone call with an angry OK., before sighing heavily and looking into Natashas eyes.

Im so sorry that I have to end this like this but I have to go. Family emergency Im afraid, somethings up with my dad. Natasha nodded in understanding, getting off Andrew and accompanying him to the door.

As he put his shoes back on, Natasha spoke up. I kind of wish I wasnt leaving for college the last few days have been fun. Im not sure a long distance relationship would work, but keep in touch, ok Andrew? Definitively.

Andrew leaned towards Natasha and looked in her eyes, and she leaned forward and kissed him. It was a calm, chaste kiss, and Natasha nipped his lip as they separated.

Ill see you around, Natasha, Andrew said as he left, walking towards the elevator. Before he disappeared from sight, he turned around and waved once, then disappeared.

Natasha smiled mirthlessly as she locked the door before walking to the bathroom to have a shower. _What have I gone and done 2 days before Im supposed to move cross-country on a semi-permanent basis. Bloody brilliant move there, Nat!_
===
In theory, there's one more chapter... in practice, that chapter might be a long time coming if my schedule next term is as busy as last term.


----------



## faremark

I really wanted them to run into each other at university!


----------

